# Sugar-Free or Trying-to-be? It's May!



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Hi Mamas,

So, I've been on this little sugar bender...







:

And, I really have no place starting the May thread...

But, I need to get back on track and if I don't do it soon, I'm going to have to buy a whole new *larger* summer wardrobe - and I don't mean that in the sense of *more* clothing, I mean that in the sense of *bigger* clothing







. Besides that being the most depressing way to start summer, I can't afford it.

So, who's with me? I know there's another thread out there about giving up sugar, so come on and join me!!!! New 'members' welcome - I need as much reinforcement as I can get. And, as you can see, if you're only a "wannabe" like me, you're welcome anyway!

This thread is for support and motivation! Sorry, but I have neither at the moment. :LOL


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Hey MamaE! I was just looking to see if someone had started a May sugar-free thread. I am so glad you did.

I've been a sugar-eater lately,







: and I feel so horrible physically. At least my depression has not yet returned, probably because the weather's been beautiful and we've been outside a lot. But I know I'm headed down that road again if I don't get my act together.

If you will go back on the wagon, I will. C'mon now, who else is with us?


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm doing pretty well. I bought a thing of strawberry marchmallow candies on impulse the other day.







:

I had a couple, felt gross, though what am I doing, and made dh bring the rest to work.


----------



## roses1001 (Jun 12, 2002)

I've been trying to go sugar-free for a month or two. Doing pretty well, but it seems that every couple weeks there's some sugar that sneaks into my diet. Ok, sometimes it's clearly my fault (mmm, brownies







), but, for example, last week we went to someone's house for dinner--that was terrible.

In general, though, dh and I are doing the sugar-free thing together so that's a BIG help! He's strong when I'm tempted, and I'm strong when he's tempted...

My hardest thing is that I feel like I need a pick-me-up at the end of the day. I raid the fridge every night hoping to find something yummy, but I'm always disappointed when all I can find is veggies, etc.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

I had been doing SO good and then my DS wanted me to bake some chocolate chip cookies a few weeks ago.

Well...that one batch bred another and another and...well...I've had cookies every day now for at least two weeks.

Your post inspired me to bake a batch of blueberry muffins (sugar free, but they have some honey) today instead of more cookies.

--Kari

On a side note, does anyone have a sugar free chocolate chip cookie recipe? Can I just substitute honey for the sugar or will that mess up the "chemistry" of the cookies?


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roses1001*
My hardest thing is that I feel like I need a pick-me-up at the end of the day. I raid the fridge every night hoping to find something yummy, but I'm always disappointed when all I can find is veggies, etc.

That's funny! I do that too. As if the sugar fairy will have magically stopped by that day and left me some sweets. :LOL


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KariM*
On a side note, does anyone have a sugar free chocolate chip cookie recipe? Can I just substitute honey for the sugar or will that mess up the "chemistry" of the cookies?

Kari, I know you can substitute honey for sugar in muffins or quick breads and it will work, so maybe it would work with cookies too. When substituting honey, you just have to make two adjustments: (1) use a little less honey because it's sweeter than the equal amount of sugar - my honey bottle says 3/4 cup honey = 1 cup sugar; (2) you may have to decrease the amount of other liquids in the recipe because the honey adds more liquid. Also, I just checked my honey bottle and it says you may need to reduce the oven temperature by 25 degrees to prevent over-browning.

You may just have to experiment a little to get the results you want. If you do come up with a good cookie recipe, please share it here. Yum!


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

i am with you
we moved and the extra stress and work of late night packing (the only time i could pack with out dd's "help") made me eat a lot more than i should, and as a result my depression IS back
i TOO look in my fridge every night (and morning ) to find SOMETHING!!!!
i have been making oatmeal with spoon fulls of almond butter and some maple syrup, i know that maple syrup is a sugar, but it is not THE sugar.
i have done lots of cooking with maple syrup and/or honey instead of sugar, even made my dd's birth day cake that way...you do have to look at the ratios of liquid to solids but, lets face it, you can't mess up, it would have to have caught on fire for me not to eat a cookie!!!!!

i bought a bag of newman o's and ate 4ish and handed the bag to my dh and made him take them to work.
but that has been my worst moment of the week...and for 3 days i have had nothing naughty what so ever!
i am eating the BEST salads for lunch and frozen mango chunks for dessert....

i even felt like running today, so i did!

i want to be lean again, and sugar makes me CRAZY (or at least crazier than i should be )

so i am here on board with you.

i bought a bikini at target (on sale for 6$$$) and i WILL be wearing it to the beach in july
I WILL

i mean i see lots of people that have never been preg, looking way worse than me in a binkini, so i have every right.

i will also be starting yoga and a belly dancing class this summer.
my treat to myself, sinc emy dh is FIANLLY out of grad school, and will be able to spend some time with dd!!!!!!

staying active makes me crave less sugar, so does eating lots of raw fruits and veggies, something about having a lot of thoes in my diet makes me react more strongly and more quickly to any sugar i migh tbe tempted to try!

stay atrong, pm me if you need any support
s


----------



## SereneBabe (Jan 7, 2004)

I find the most helpful thing for me has to do with the language I use... If I use language that includes being "good" or "bad," or if I talk about "never" having sugar, or stuff that's really sounding like deprivation, I don't have as much success.

I like the idea of eating a balanced diet, or sticking with mostly whole foods, or "staying away from refined carbohydrates" -- I think the last one's the one I used the most.

Anyway, I'm new to motheringdotcommune and am psyched to see this discussion. 

--Heather


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

That's a good idea Heather and welcome!


----------



## Hibou (Apr 7, 2003)

Subscribing.

We are trying to be sugar free since my dc's had so many colds and flus this year, it was the worst. I figured that nixxing the sugar might help their immune systems (well, ds #1 anyways, the baby is still almost entirely bfed). I'm not totally opposed to sugar, but I think that it needs to be cut waaaaaayyyyyy back from what the typical north american diet consumes. For me in the house it was easy because I crave salty foods, not sweet stuff. For dh it's harder because he has a sweet tooth, so I told him I was going to throw out ALL the candy in the house, so if he wanted to keep anything he had to take it to work. Admittedly though it was kind of hard throwing it away because I was like "this stuff costs money" but then when I thought about all the garbage that's in it, and how I don't want my family eating it, it was way easier to just dump it in the trash.

The other challenge is to get relatives and friends to stop feeding junk to my preschooler. I have always discouraged it, but I feel like now having said "he is off sugar, he can't have any candy or junk food" they are finally listening, although they did give him a few mini marshmallows last week because "he ate such a good lunch" when he was babysat.







: The other thing is my neighbours are constantly giving junk food to their kids, and they play outside with ds almost every day. They would always ask if he could have some too, and for awhile I was giving in because I didn't want him to feel left out, but finally I started saying no because I was really trying to keep him off sugar, and then we'd go in and get a healthy snack. I was really shocked when after 2 days they started saying no (or later) to their kids when they'd ask for candy while playing outside!!!







I plan to start bringing healthy treats out to share with them and see if I can be a further positive influence. They are really great people but the kids have major tooth decay and I never see them eating anything healthy so, who knows what some fresh fruit might do, right?

The only other thing I want to add for now is that it's really nice being able to make choc chip cookies once in a blue moon or go out for a treat on occasion, and it REALLY is a treat instead of just run-of-the-mill, kwim?

I read (or rather paraphrased) a story to my ds that was inside the NT cookbook. It talked about 2 rats, Junkie and Goodie, and what eating junkfood and good food did to their bodies, and how eventually junkie got sick and died while goodie had nice fur and got big and strong. He was really interested and it was a great teaching tool. Now when he asks why he can't have junk food, we just talk about junkie and goodie and what happened to them and he understands how healthy food is better for his body.

Anyways, I'm really rambling on here. It's nice to join in though and have the support here!


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

i'll join too! i'm from the other sugar thread and the eat to live thread, but i need as much support and motivation as i can get!!

hibou- did your son find it scary about the rat dying? my ds gets really sad about stuff (like he cries if daddy and i speak harshly to eachother or i speak harshly to my father who lives with us or when he sees a picture that he thinks is sad). i do talk to him about healthy food making him big and strong and other food making him tired and sad.

in any case, i'm on day 4 of only whole food sugars (i.e. fruit vs. refined sugar in a baked good or candy). the first two were miserable but it's getting a little easier today although i had the weirdest, very strong urge to go eat chocolate this morning (possibly related to not sleeping last night b/c ds is sick, and having to stay home with ds today, and needing to get some serious office work done at the same time).

anyway, hi!


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Can I join? I have been sugar free for a week and I lots 5 lbs! yeay! I am also not eating any honey, wheat, rice, and avoiding fruit juices. I eat minimal fruit to avoid the sugar too. I am a chocoholic and suffering! Oh and I can't remember who said that they were battling depression, but pick up some whey protien and drink it 2xs a day, it really helps. ;0)


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moma justice*
staying active makes me crave less sugar, so does eating lots of raw fruits and veggies,

I agree with this. I have had a lot more success with healthy eating when I exercise regularly and include plenty of fruits and vegetables. I have a heck of a time managing my time well enough to get my exercise in. I need to figure out a way to get back into that routine. I know it would help me a lot with staying sugar-free. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Hibou (Apr 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tug*

hibou- did your son find it scary about the rat dying? my ds gets really sad about stuff (like he cries if daddy and i speak harshly to eachother or i speak harshly to my father who lives with us or when he sees a picture that he thinks is sad). i do talk to him about healthy food making him big and strong and other food making him tired and sad.


He was a little sad about the rat, but we have talked about death and he asks questions and I answer them as best and appropriately as I can. We talk about how eating junk food makes you feel sick and eating healthy food makes you grow big and strong. He's not afraid that he'll die if he eats junk food or anything like that though.


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

Im in too. I have been so bad with this pregnancy by the way I eat. Some days im glad I take a vitamin. I have had terrible sugar cravings. I polished off a box of fruity pepples cereal in one day







: My other two pregnancies I made sure and ate so good. I am kind of doing a version (the parts I like) of south beach. I dont like the using splenda as a sweetener, but the level 2 part is fruits, veggies, meats, whole grains and some dairy. we will see how it goes


----------



## ChasingPeace (Oct 19, 2003)

I've been virtually sugar-free since 1/1/05. I lost 30 pounds in the first three months, but have plateaued for the last 6 weeks.







But I've remained sugarfree! I promise, it gets easier after the first 3 weeks. It's just getting past the first 3 weeks, right? Here's what worked for me:
-don't eat starches at dinner or at night (not forever, just until you get past the first 3 weeks). Eat your starches at breakfast or lunch.
-don't eat lowfat foods. You'll feel much more satisfied eating whole milk plain yogurt, nut butters, and fullfat dressing. Again, you might decide to lower your fat intake later on.
-exercise.

I allow myself occasional indulgences, but I would not do it until after the first 3 weeks. I've had desserts 3 x since I started.


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

i am doing sooooooooooooooo good
i have to brag...
last night
i got take out food from a local veggie rest. and they forgot to include part of my dinner, which i did not realize until i got back in the car and got home, so for my "trouble" the mangr added in a choc chip cookie that was as big as my head for free.
i got home and just held it in my hand and gave the whole thing to dh and told him to take it away from me....it was a big moment.
i could hear the "self talk" going strong in my head as i held it...the kind drug addicts must feel:
it is ok, it is just one cookie, you have had a long day, it was free, i will stop eating sugar again tomorrow......."

but i stayed strong and this morning i did not buy any treats at the grocery store (that is my weak spot.....)

so i had another big bowl of oat meal with almond butter cooked into it and maple syrup for lunch and a salad
totally satisfied and energized
and we are walking to the park after nap time and that will be my exercise for today

i am doing good. 4 days sugar free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and i can already tell a difference in my body.
i feel leaner and stronger.


----------



## Melis (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello Everyone! Welcome to all of our new subscribers! Heather, I live in Rochester, NH...not too far from you, right?

Well, I didn't do so well last month. I think I'm trying to make too many changes at once and it's overwhelmed me. Summer is always so rough because we break out the BBQ sauce and the temptation to go out for ice-cream is overwhelming! Also, iced-coffee!!!! Erggghhh...I stopped putting sugar in my coffee, but now I don't really enjoy the taste, but still crave it like mad. So when I indulge (daily), not only do I feel guilty, but I'm not satisfied







My husband successfully quit Mt. Dew last month and I'm so proud of him. Why does coffee have to be so bad for you? Oh, and what goes hand-in-hand with the Dunkin' Donut trips?







: Don't even get me started. SO - the coffee really has to go to make our sugar-free way of life happen. Darn those "nonuts" and "puffins" (my 2 yo's name for donuts and muffins). Sorry for the rant...

I am ordering some Tupperware Ice Tups to make frozen treats this summer. Smoothies are also some good ways to substitute the afternoon ice-coffee. *I know many of you mentioned making your own ice-cream and frozen yogurt treats. How do you do this successfully without using sugar?* *I would like to buy an ice-cream maker...what machine do you recommend without breaking the bank?*

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Hey Melissa! It's good to see you here, and everyone else too!
I haven't tried making sugar-free ice cream or frozen yogurt, but I do like to make popsicles out of pureed fruit and a little juice. YUM

OK, so I need advice. I'm having a little trouble getting going again with the sugar-free thing after some time off basically disregarding my healthy eating plan. I feel certain that once I can get started and get through day 1 I will be fine. Just can't seem to get it in gear for one solid day.







: Help please? Thanks.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melis*
*I know many of you mentioned making your own ice-cream and frozen yogurt treats. How do you do this successfully without using sugar?*

Stevia! it's fabulous for puddings, smoothies, ice cream, yogurt, etc. because those things don't need the bulk and texture of sugar.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aiti*
OK, so I need advice. I'm having a little trouble getting going again with the sugar-free thing after some time off basically disregarding my healthy eating plan. I feel certain that once I can get started and get through day 1 I will be fine. Just can't seem to get it in gear for one solid day.







: Help please? Thanks.

The first week is the hardest. I had a good motivator... was on an Elimination diet for DS's eczema. Then I realized that the eczema, my digestive problems and my bladder problems were caused by yeast, so I really had to kick the sugar habit cold turkey.

I do know that if I have more than a bite or two, I just want more. The more I stay away from it, the easier it is.

Also, making kefir and yogurt has really helped me a lot. Something about the freshly grown probiotics that completely jump starts your digestion. I crave kefir now and my digestion is awesome and my blood sugar stable. I've heard that kefir makes you more relaxed and I believe it.

Now I tell everyone I'm off sugar and that makes it easier to stick to it, b/c then I feel like I cannot cheat b/c I have to live up to my claims!


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aiti*
Hey Melissa! It's good to see you here, and everyone else too!
I haven't tried making sugar-free ice cream or frozen yogurt, but I do like to make popsicles out of pureed fruit and a little juice. YUM

OK, so I need advice. I'm having a little trouble getting going again with the sugar-free thing after some time off basically disregarding my healthy eating plan. I feel certain that once I can get started and get through day 1 I will be fine. Just can't seem to get it in gear for one solid day.







: Help please? Thanks.


Aiti, you can do it - you can! You've done it before and you'll do it again. After starting this thread, I decided I sort of HAD to do it, so here I am, day 2. If nothing else inspires you, just go through the motions for at least 3 days - that's my plan. I'm hoping by then, I'll feel well enough to want to continue. You go girl!! And, besides, you did say that if I did it, you would, so... I'm doin' it and I definitely can't do it alone!

And, what a yummy idea for popsicles. Gonna try it tonight with frozen blueberries and bananas.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005*
Can I join? I have been sugar free for a week and I lots 5 lbs! yeay! I am also not eating any honey, wheat, rice, and avoiding fruit juices. I eat minimal fruit to avoid the sugar too. I am a chocoholic and suffering! Oh and I can't remember who said that they were battling depression, but pick up some whey protien and drink it 2xs a day, it really helps. ;0)

ooh - 5 pounds? That's awesome! OK, I can do it for a week if that's what it takes! 5 pounds would at least get me back into some of my pants.







:

And whey protein, really? How do you drink it? In a smoothie?

Here's something I did to satisfy chocolate cravings the last time I was sugar free - try bitter. You can get a high quality baking bar and trust me, it really does give you the mouth feel and flavor you're looking for. And, a little goes a long way.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moma justice*
i bought a bikini at target (on sale for 6$$$) and i WILL be wearing it to the beach in july
I WILL

moma justice - good for you! I'm impressed that you have the courage to do this - yes, you have every right! (And you're doing great, by the way! Send some inspiration my way as I struggle through the last half of day 2.)

Melis - I bought an ice cream maker for $25 at Target. It's a cheapie, but it works just fine for my needs.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS*
The first week is the hardest. I had a good motivator... was on an Elimination diet for DS's eczema. Then I realized that the eczema, my digestive problems and my bladder problems were caused by yeast, so I really had to kick the sugar habit cold turkey.

Gulp. Seriously? I had never heard that yeast could cause eczema and I've struggled with both (yeast for me - eczema for DD).

DD has quite a case of it on her arms and legs. It comes and goes, but now that you mention it, it was gone for a while probably coinciding with the last time I was sugar-free. Aside from that, I struggle with yeast and I know that I need to watch my diet. I'm struggling with it again now and feeling pretty miserable physically and mentally for letting myself go down this lane when I know darn well how to prevent it. I did kefir for a while but then rested my grains improperly and lost them.









Maybe knowing that I may have the power to clear DDs eczema will help motivate me this time. Thanks!


----------



## stayathomecristi (Jul 7, 2004)

Hello. My name is Cristi and I'm a sugar addict...







:

I was just thinking of starting a thread like this b/c I am so inconsistent. I'll do well for a few days, then I sabotage myself. I can't seem to stop the cycle. I know I feel better when I don't eat the junk, but end up succumbing to the temptation in a small amount of time. It seems that whenever I become more determined NOT to eat the stuff I know I shouldn't, the more I want it.

The worst part is that ds is addicted more than I am and I'm not being a good example. I keep telling him to eat more healthily and then I find myself sneaking treats when he's not looking. The other night he got out of bed and found me eating....gasp...ICE CREAM!!!

Anyhow, glad you are all here, but I can't make any promises that I will be able to support or encourage you. I feel like I'm hanging on by a thread.


----------



## Melis (Jan 27, 2005)

Jane - I've never used Stevia. I've been meaning to look into it. Anyone else use Stevia?

MamaE - I'll have to check Target out.

Aiti - I'm sending some support your way! Pick a day, plan to have lots of your favorite healthy alternatives to sugar stocked in your house and give it your best foot forward! I think trying to schedule lots of "out of the house" activities helps (well, as long as you pack food for those "on the run" times!).

Yeast is the worst! I think we all have issues in my family. I have been thinking about doing an Elimination Diet to see how we all fair...Does anyone have any good links to ED's that work for the whole family? That would be so helpful


----------



## stayathomecristi (Jul 7, 2004)

Melis,

I've used Stevia on and off for the past few years. It has been used in China for a long time and is all-natural and safe.

There is one drawback that everyone should know about because I had no idea until I was telling one of my friends what kept happening. Through some detective work she helped me figure out that it was the Stevia.

Stevia can cause your blood sugar to go LOW, so if you have a problem with hypoglycemia you need to be careful. What I was doing was having a cup of tea with nothing to eat and then I would get shaky. So, my recommendation would be that if you use it, eat something along with it.


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm so glad to find this thread









I've been attempting to be refined sugar-free since january, but I keep falling down when special occasion arise - holidays, DD's birthday, a late-night craving for ice cream...

Do those of you who use stevia, do you have any good recipes? I've used it a few times and the bitter aftertaste was enough to put me off pumpkin pie forever. Any ideas? What's your favorite?


----------



## Hibou (Apr 7, 2003)

Melissa- Have you ever tried cinnamon in your coffee? I know it sounds weird, but when I get the occasional craving for a cup of coffee, I drink it with a little bit of maple syrup and a pinch of cinnamon. It's actually quite nice.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaE*

And whey protein, really? How do you drink it? In a smoothie?

Here's something I did to satisfy chocolate cravings the last time I was sugar free - try bitter. You can get a high quality baking bar and trust me, it really does give you the mouth feel and flavor you're looking for. And, a little goes a long way.


Yup I make a smoothie, usually a cup of homemade soy milk, 2 tbs of lethicin, 2 tbs of flax seed, and a scoop of whey protien. I drink this 2xs a day sometimes 3 if I get a sugar craving.

Ooo thats a great idea about the chocolate, hmm I wonder if I could melt it ans sweeten it with stevia????


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005*
Yup I make a smoothie, usually a cup of homemade soy milk, 2 tbs of lethicin, 2 tbs of flax seed, and a scoop of whey protien. I drink this 2xs a day sometimes 3 if I get a sugar craving.

Ooo thats a great idea about the chocolate, hmm I wonder if I could melt it ans sweeten it with stevia????

Thanks for the smoothie recipe! And what a yummy idea for the chocolate - I'll have to run out and get some stevia now.

Here's my biggest struggle today - no sugar = no treats. And this for a mama who always treats herself with sugar.







: How to "treat" myself now? What do you all do?


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Well I found out a couple weeks I was going into liver failure. Because of my crappy eating habits.







: So I just made the jump becuase I would kill my self if I didn't stop eating sugar and refined foods. I found that if I eat one bit of sugar I go crazy wanting more, so I can't eat any. To treat my self I will eat an apple with cinamin or almond butter, or I will take a couple stawberries and sprinkle with date sugar. But thats about it. I can't eat much at all sugar wise, even honey. I treat my self other ways, like a new outfit I promised my self when I loose 20lbs.


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

wow, goddess, how scary. congrats on making the change. i treat myself in basically the same way - fruit or a whole grain cereal with berries.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

I pretty much eat all sugar free. So finding this thread is GREAT!!!
I eat honey, sometimes.....anf some fresh fruit....such little amounts because I am watching all forms of sugar.
i don't do any kinds of sugar sub's either. I used to use Stevia....but I don't like the aftertaste....

So, I will be checking in to see what ya'll got going on.

TIA


----------



## Melis (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello Ladies








Hibou...yes, I use cinnamon in my coffee too! That's funny. I haven't ever tried honey, though. I've never used honey or maple syrup or blackstrap molasses to replace sugar in anything. I am excited to try it for baking. I bought some blackstrap molasses for the iron, but I didn't "love" it.

I've started eating oatmeal for breakfast (the old-fashioned kind) and have mashed a banana, and sprinkled it with cinnamon and walnuts. This has been plenty sweet for me so I am thrilled. I have also used apples instead of bananas and added raisins, but this wasn't as good to me. I'd like to try adding a bit of maple syrup, but I'm afraid I might like it too much! Oh, and I should mention that I never ate oatmeal in the past so I am not familiar with the sweetened variety. Kind of interesting, huh? It's so good when you "don't know what you are missing"!!

Oh, but I have to say tell you gals, my DH bought me a coffee from DD and mistakenly ordered it "regular" (the way I use to drink it before quitting sugar in my coffee) and I couldn't even drink it! The sugar was too much. Pretty cool


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi everybody! It's great to see the thread getting so much traffic. Way to go for all you mamas who are doing so well!

OK MamaE - you got me. I did agree that if you did it I would too, so here I go. Today was almost day 1, but I had an unfortunate granola bar incident :LOL so here goes with day 1 tomorrow.







OK, it was just a granola bar, but it had sugar and I still feel yucky physically, so I know I have to cut it out completely.

Goddess3, WOW your post stopped me in my tracks. How did you find out your liver was going bad? Do you have to do any other treatment besides eating right? I believe you may have successfully scared me back into healthy eating habits. Do share more, if you are willing.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

HMMM,Its a long story starting over a year ago, but I'll try to condense. I'm also nak, so forgive the typos. In the spring of 2004 I had a miscarriage and went into a deep dark depression. I was non-functional, I no longer did anything except lay in bed and cry, constantly. It was awfull. During this time I also developed numbeness in my face and hands and severe migranes. No one could really figure out what was wrong with me before I got pregnant in June. I spent my entire pregnancy sick and miserable. I was exausted, and continued with my trend of laying around and not exerciseing not doing much except playing on the internet or watching TV. I got into the habit of buying prepackaged crap and tons of ice cream, cookies and chocolate. And bread, ohh bread was my vice, I could eat a whole loaf of french read with out blinking an eye. Fast forward to after I had my son this March. The numbness and migranes that had subsided somwhat during my pregnancy were back, full force. About 3 weeks ago I developed horrible stommoch pains, so bad I thought I was going to die. I went to an alopathic doctor and told him what I was experiencing, and he basically told me I was a hypochondriac. I went and called my dad( a natropath) and told him what was going on. He immedieatly ordered blood work and lo and behold my liver ensymes were almost double what they should have been! I was diagnosed with fatty liver desease and egining liver failure. I am very lucky to have my dad







. After 2 weeks on a regime he put me on my test came back Thursday, almost normal. I have high levals of tryglicerides still and I need to exercise more, but I am on the track to getting healthy again.







I'm scared to even drink juice anymore, and besides going sugar free, I am also almost compleatly wheat free and red meat free. Oh did I mention, I'm only 26........







So don't think that only older people get sick, its all about how you treat your body, so treat it well.

Oh what I do besides eating is drinking the shake I described above, I also take milk thistle( for my liver), folic acid, nicinamide, a multi vitamin, I drink a glass of water with 1/2 tsp of cayanne pepper 1-2s a day, take fish oil capsules, and I drink effer c (a vitamin c drink with other stuff in it).


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Wow, Stacee, thank you so much for sharing this. We who are young (I'm older than you, but I'm still only 33) sometimes don't realize that we are vulnuerable to getting major health issues too. They're not just for the old. Thank goodness your dad was able to diagnose you. What a wonderful caring father you have.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Its funny, I thought food was making me happy, when all it was doing was making my sicker and more depressed.


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Wow, Stacee...I'm so glad you were able to catch the liver issue and reverse it. I've had liver issues for a while due to abuse when I was younger. I'd like to work up the courage to do a liver flush but I'm scared. I have a persistant floater in my eye and the line between my eyebrows that indicates liver stress still









But, back on topic...I've been *mainly* sugar free for over 6 months now. I say mainly because, like another poster said, if I thought about not ever eating sugar again, I'd get cold sweats! I do treat myself occasionally to tiramisu or a chocolate croissant at La Madeleine







And I'll make pumpkin pie or the occasional cookie for the children and dh, but try to use better quality sugars like rapadura or brown rice syrup. We don't keep white sugar in the house at all.

If I do treat myself, I notice my cravings are in full gear for a day or two, so my treats are few and far between. I don't like to make things difficult on myself.

And I agree about the bittersweet chocolate! It's practically sugar free and does a good job of satisfying my chocolate cravings. I've found a good quality 70% bar at World Market but can't recall the name.


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

i like the lindt 70% excellence bar - it's fabulous. i just got three for mother's day - hope i can make it last three months!


----------



## taramt (Feb 26, 2005)

On a side note, does anyone have a sugar free chocolate chip cookie recipe? Can I just substitute honey for the sugar or will that mess up the "chemistry" of the cookies?[/QUOTE]

Hi all, As far as I know, your best bet for sugar replacement would be stevia. It is all natural, a plant actually, and can be purchased at health food stores. The neat thing about it is that it doesn't mess with your immune system/glycemic index, one of that, and can be safely used in a diabetic diet. I haven't used it personally, but my mom does and she swears by it.
The crappy thing about honey for baking is that it doesn't actually get metabolized any differently than sugar, so other than any natural antibiotic effects you might get from the honey (destroyed during cooking by the heat), and avoiding the processing factor, you aren't really doing anything different for your body. Sorry!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *taramt*
The crappy thing about honey for baking is that it doesn't actually get metabolized any differently than sugar, so other than any natural antibiotic effects you might get from the honey (destroyed during cooking by the heat), and avoiding the processing factor, you aren't really doing anything different for your body. Sorry!

Yes, re: blood sugar and yeast issues, however, I've been reading 'Nourishing Traditions' cookbook which says that honey (and maple syrup, sorghum syrup and Rapadura) is indeed better than white sugar because it has all the minerals intact. White sugar having no minerals actually feeds on the body's mineral store, calcium,magnseium, potassium etc. in order to digest it. It is the true reason for osteoporosis in this day and age. And it makes sense it would cause depression, b/c magnesium stores and depression are linked.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *taramt*
The crappy thing about honey for baking is that it doesn't actually get metabolized any differently than sugar, so other than any natural antibiotic effects you might get from the honey (destroyed during cooking by the heat), and avoiding the processing factor, you aren't really doing anything different for your body. Sorry!

Very very true. Even if you eat to much breads pastas, etc it gets metabolized as sugar. Granted honey etc is better for you, but it still sugar plain and simple. So don't trick your self into thinking its not.

Another good sugar alternative is Date sugar, is sweet, natural, and only 2 grams of carbs.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Hi ladies - wow, I think this is day 4 for me. Honestly, I feel 100% better than I did 4 days ago. My brain fog is gone. I have more confidence. I've lost 2-3 pounds. WOW!!!! I was headed straight for a massive depression and look at me now!







:

Aiti, this is what you have to look forward to, so do it tomorrow girl! You can make it if I can. The first 2 days were the hardest. I even had withdrawal headaches. When will I ever learn? Last time, I did it for 6 weeks, I'm hoping this time is for good.

Stacee, I can't believe that about your liver. You were incredibly lucky to find out before it was too late. Honestly, I worry about my health sometimes too, from all the sugar. I've made lots of other healthy changes that haven't been hard to stick to: I almost never eat refined carbs. I almost never eat trans fats. I stopped buying candy bars. But, darnit, homemade baked goods and ice cream get me every time! And, like others are saying, even the healthy sugars are evil. That's what I was bingeing on before I came here and started the thread. Chocolate chip cookies sweetened with Rapadura. Oh, yeah, and then there was all that ice cream... I'm worried that it might never be OK for me to have even a little. Will I ever learn self control? What age does that come at? I'm 32...

Stay strong! (I need to say that as much for myself as for everyone else...)


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

mamae - i'm 39 and still have no self control except when i go cold turkey. smoking and sugar. 13 yrs on the smoking, 1 wk on sugar. ice cream is always the killer!


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Congrats on the not smoking! I at 5 years! And 3+weeks sugar free. I was dying lasrt night when DH had a Snickers and a coke with lime







:


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, I was zero sugar for almost 3 weeks....and then Mother's Day came. I didn't have very much sugar....like 3-4 small bites....But OMG....I think I still have a headache... :LOL

as far as smoking....yah I am a non smoker today also....somedays I wonder why I stopped smoking.... :LOL Of course I DO know why....I would just love to sit on the deck with a yummy drink and smoke my brains out....

So no cigs, sugar, dairy, wheat, ummmmm what else.....







Oh, alcohol too!!!!


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackieg213*
So no cigs, sugar, dairy, wheat, ummmmm what else.....







Oh, alcohol too!!!!


Jackieg, can I ask why you don't do dairy or wheat?

I'm just curious because although I do eat cheese & yogurt, I don't drink cow's milk and I always try to do raw dairy AND I do try to limit my consumption of dairy - I just don't think it's the best thing for a body. Also, I find I feel much better when I am off all grains entirely, but wheat especially. Sensitivity to it runs in my family.

Tug - 13 years on smoking? That's awesome. Are you finding it's harder or easier to give up sugar? Seems like if you can quit smoking, you can quit sugar. I, on the other hand, have never quit anything so I have a long way to go!

Day 5 for me! Lots of protein seems to help me, anyone else?


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaE*
Jackieg, can I ask why you don't do dairy or wheat?


Cow dairy is very congesting to our human bodies. It causes so many allergies and sinus problems you won't believe. Plus most regular milk and dairy products are full of antibotics and growth hormones that settle in human tissues that cause ovarian cysts, tumors and excessive weight gain.

I have PCOS (Polycystic Ovarian Syndrom)....and I am gearing up to ttc in July.
So besides trying to get the extra 30 pounds off and being over-all healthy....I am lactose intol.
Taking the issue of my PCOS...I don't do ANY dairy at all....nothing with cow's milk.
I also do only free-range poultry and/or organic meat, fish and eggs.

I really try to just eat as clean as possible. Again, taking my PCOS into consideration....I do whatever my chinese medicine/acupuncturist says to do, take and eat....

So this is what I eat....
Rice milk, herbal tea, green tea (only 1-2 cups a day, before 3pm), all veggies except corn and peas, only apples and berries, no wheat at all, brown rice, BEANS especially black, black walnuts, almonds, pecans (all raw), chicken, fish, turkey, lean beef once a week, flax seed meal, oat bran, rolled oats, almond butter, spelt flour, brown rice flour....

I think that is it.

It can get pretty boring...I have been trying real hard to be creative with my selections...I am pretty used to eating this way, as is my ds's...but dh....oh he is such a putz sometimes about the food I buy and prepare. :LOL

He is a total sugar & caffeine junkie...


----------



## roses1001 (Jun 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaE*
Here's my biggest struggle today - no sugar = no treats. And this for a mama who always treats herself with sugar.







: How to "treat" myself now? What do you all do?

I really need my treats, too. I had a hard time the first few weeks because I felt like I was depriving myself. So, I've had to find other "treats". I've just been slowly adding other foods into my diet that I didn't used to eat--not necessarily even sweet stuff, just new stuff. Somehow, for me, it's exciting to just eat something new. For example, I found that I love plain yogurt with fruit. I also decided that if I'm feeling the need for a treat, I can go the health food store and buy something I've never tried before. For example, last week I found some fig newton type cookies--all natural, no sugar, etc.

Also, my dh and I just made cookies last night, and they were sooo yummy.

Banana-Oatmeal Cookies

These moist cookies contain no sweeteners, butter, eggs, or wheat.

2 cups rolled oats
2/3 cup almonds
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon sea salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 1/2 cups mashed banana (about 3 bananas)
1/4 cup safflower oil
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
3/4 cup raisins

Preheat oven to 350°. Lightly oil baking sheet. Grind oats and almonds to a coarse powder in food pro-cessor or blender. Pour them into a large mixing bowl. Stir in baking powder, salt, cinnamon, and nutmeg.
In separate bowl or in food processor, beat together bananas, oil, and vanilla until smooth and creamy. Add banana mixture and raisins to oat mixture. Mix well.
Drop cookie dough by tablespoons onto prepared baking sheet. Bake for 13 to 16 minutes, or until bot-toms are golden brown.

Yield: 3 dozen

Variation: For older children, replace the raisins with carob or chocolate chips if desired.

We actually used raisins AND carob chips last time. This is the second time we've made them. The first time they didn't taste as good, and I'm not sure why...it could be that we used a bit more banana (3 Large bananas), or that we made them smaller (1 Tbsp each), or that we've been more sensitized to sugar, so we don't need them to be as sweet (last time they didn't seem sweet at all, but this time they seemed really sweet).


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Laura,
What a great recipe...gonna try it this week. THANK YOU!!!!

~Jackie


----------



## mommaJ (May 3, 2005)

Count me in! Although we use honey and pure maple syrup as replacements for refined sugars--does that count? its hard, oh so hard, for me to limit dark chocolate, thats always been my one vice. need a whole lotta support, its tough. do you do honey, syrup too, or ONLY fruit?


----------



## Melis (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello Ladies









jackieg213...I was just wondering why you are limited to only apples and berries for fruit. Is it because of the sugar content? I've heard bananas are very high and I'd be fine with only apples and berries, but bananas are my favorite. Also, are you able to use seasonings when you cook (ie. powdered garlic, onion, season salt...) I've mentioned before that I'd like to try an elimination diet, but I haven't gotten around to researching this...oh, and I have endometriosis, that is my main reason for this.

I have a question for all of you gals...when you say that you have been "sugar-free" for X amount of days...what does that mean? Okay, that probably sounded really dumb, but I mean do you limit EVERYTHING or just the obvious sweet treats. For instance, I can do quite well with the cookies, muffins, doughnuts, ice-cream, but I haven't been able to cut out the sugar in salad dressings, ketchup, you know...the hidden stuff. BTW, if you were not with us last month, there are some wonderful salad dressing recipes that were posted









I had a pretty good day with the exception of 1T of maple syrup in my oatmeal and the sugar that is in my Vanilla Silk Soy Creamer - oh, and my Seeds of Change Dijon dressing. My coffee is so messed up now that I don't even enjoy it. I love the Silk creamer, but I don't think I love enough for the sugar, you know? Also, it just doesn't taste like "my coffee". That's the thing for me. I can't substitute. It's like all or nothing for me. I'd rather find something else to enjoy that is all and of itself rather than having to have something live up to the forbidden, YK?


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Melissa,
For me, it is all sugar....ketchup included... :LOL
Yes, apples and berries are it for fruit...mainly because of the vit/mineral content and the loe amount of sugar.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackieg213*
but dh....oh he is such a putz sometimes about the food I buy and prepare. :LOL

He is a total sugar & caffeine junkie...

I know what you mean. I swear, if my DH would just get on board with the no sugar thing, I'd be home free! The only sugar that remains in the house is all his - yogurt, ketchup, and his salad dressing. He is good about keeping his poptarts in the car.









Roses1001 - thanks for the recipe! That looks yummy - I'm going to try it tomorrow because I *do* need a treat right now. Tonight, I dug into the stale loaf of French bread (white flour even) and slathered it with butter. Feeling deprived.

Melis and MommaJ - about what kind of sugars... Well, the last few times I have tried this, I relied on natural sugars to get me through. My goal was to get off refined sugar. I went through my cupboards and threw out everything with added sugar. That meant tomato sauce, dressings, crackers, etc. Even some of my spices had added sugar.







Sugar has lots of sneaky names - dextrose, maltodextrin, I forget the others, but I'm sure you could google a list. I even got rid of regular table salt becuse it has sugar added in - would you believe? We use only Celtic sea salt or Real salt now. The only sugar that I kept was DH's (see list above). And, oh, I DO love ketchup. But it's evil for me in terms of bringing back the cravings.

So, once all the refined sugar was gone, I was just using the natural sugars as a crutch. I used Rapadura, sucanat, honey, maple syrup, and blackstrap molasses. My problem - I was hooked on those too! I make a _mean_ whole wheat chocolate chip cookie with sucanat and organic dark chocolate chips (sweetened with evaporated cane juice). They are refined sugar free, but they are the







and they sent me right back into my sugar OD state of brain fog and depression. Ugh. I knew I had to quit natural sugars too. They just seem to feed my cravings.

This time around, it's only fruit sugars for me. I've had a tiny bit of OJ, some dried currants, a litle banana, but that's it. Day 5 - going strong, well, OK - just going, but still.

I don't know how all this will shake out for me but I can see that I'm starting to feel deprived. Maybe I'll have to go back to natural sweeteners on the weekends? Or 2 treats a month? I don't know... As for the ice cream, well, that remains to be seen.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaE*
He is good about keeping his poptarts in the car.









:







:







:







:







:

Kicking sugar is bad enough....then you add the "PUTZ OF THE YEAR" ontop of it all....he is lucky I haven't snatched him bald.
If he even looks at me...I swear I am going to hiss at him.

I feel so undermined by him today. (Well almost eveyday, actually)
Then I go on to make a glorious dinner and he doesn't even say thank you or show any ounce of appreiciation.
I think he is depressed....or at least that is a good excuse.

Ok, enough bashing of my dh....it is all true, I swear!!! :LOL


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Hello! I hope you don't mind me dropping in on the party. I had managed to gos sugar-free a while back, but fell off. Today I am starting again.







This has been a very inspiring thread.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

I usually don't complain about DH but I've gotta get this off my chest...

Last weekend he ate an entire batch of white flour pancakes AND made chocolate chip cookies for himself...while I was gone. I suspected something... but didn't say anything... then I found the hidden stash. I was bad, I threw the rest of them away. DH hasn't said anything yet, LOL

I seriously don't know what to do or say anymore. He makes pancakes every weekend for just himself. DS and I don't eat them. He buys cookies, soda, etc. so he can binge. If he's eating this bad in the house, I can just imagine what he eats when he is at work. I know it's horrible.

My concerns are his health (his grandmother died from diabetes), he is overweight and also what he is teaching DS (to hide food and to binge on bad food).

I've been through an unbelievable journey with DS, first with the Elim. Diet, then Rotation/Anti Candida Diet now. I cannot understand DH at all. He's so callous with his health. And DS's too, because I'm not really sure DS will ever be able to eat like this without consequences to his health (eczema/digestion/hyperactivity). It's going to become increasingly harder as he gets older and more independent.

Thanks for the support


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

:






























Jane,
I am nodding my head as I read your post....I am sorry that you and ds are also going through everything my ds's and myself are too....
I am angry...I feel totally disregarded, especially as a parent.
I have a son who was just recently dx with mild SID and is highly effected by food. Dh is totally aware of this. Yet, he still refuses to be on the same page as me...for the benefit of our child(ren).
I serious feel, at this moment, that if things don't change...I am not going to live like this...for the fact of my children.

Oh and believe me....I have tried every way to approach dh about this. This is nothing new.


----------



## weegift333 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi, I'm on day two of sugar-free but only just found this thread today. My 2 y.o. dd seems to have a longstanding yeast imbalance in her digestive tract and since she is still nursing, she and I are doing no sugar together. I LOVE dark chocolate and for now am avoiding it altogether. Recently she and I were on the SC diet and only used honey as a sweetener and I found a way to melt down unsweetened baking chocolate and add a little bit of honey just to take the bite off of it! But knowing my tendency to get carried away and bend the rules, I am abstaining altogether for now...







:

I know bananas are higher in sugar than other fruits but for what its worth, I found a great way to make "ice cream" without an ice cream maker or any sugar or sugar substitutes. Somebody may already know about this, but since I just found out, I will share! Just take a very ripe banana, peel it, cut it into chunks and freeze it in a baggie. Once frozen, take the chunks out and put them in your blender, blend away and you have a single serving of banana ice cream that amazingly has the texture of ice cream and is sweet on its own! Add cinnamon or other spices to taste, or even blend some unsweetened dutch process or (my fave Hershey's 'special dark' unsweetened cocoa powder) and you have a tasty treat!

Hope everyone's doing well today!

Claire
SAHM to my roaring little lion cub DD, 03/03/03


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Welcome Selu Gigage and WeeGift333! (Claire, what an easy b-day to remember for your dd!)

JaneS and Jackieg213 - it totally stinks to have a DH who is clueless about nutrition. Mine seems to agree that what I eat and feed DD is the best and he tolerates my healthy meals (I try to make them palatable), but then he goes and buys pop-tarts - at Sam's Club no less, so he has like a lifetime supply of them. I've made it clear that DD is not to have any junk food - he agrees, and that his junk food has to be completely hidden. I do think someday we're going to have to explain somehow why daddy can eat yogurt with sugar in it but DD can't. To his credit, he did give up caffeine with me and he has almost completely given up pop - he used to guzzle that stuff in front of DD and I at dinnertime. That's one less thing I'll have to explain, I guess!

JaneS - can you share or give links to your anti-candida diet? I'm still having symptoms despite being off sugar for 5 days now. I may have to get a bit more serious about this.

And Claire, thanks for the banana ice cream idea- sounds yummy! I usually avoid bananas because they're high glycemic, but if I have to choose between a banana and Haagen Dazs, better to choose the banana, right?

Claire, could you also tell me how you found out your dd had a yeast imbalance? I am thinking my dd has one too, but am not sure what to do next or how to know for sure.

I'm doing OK today. I even started exercising - day 2 for that. Hoping maybe that will help me with my resolve to eat better.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

MamaEcan you share or give links to your anti-candida diet? I'm still having symptoms despite being off sugar for 5 days now. I may have to get a bit more serious about this.[/QUOTE said:


> MamaE
> I have a fasting that I have done for cleansing and detoxification and I have found it to work extremely well for candida.
> If interested let me know....it is LONG....so I may just copy it and mail it to you...if you like.


----------



## marilynmama (Oct 20, 2003)

Can I join?

I am sugar free as well (most days anyways).

I have to second the idea of the whey protein...it has done wonders for me and my cravings and also weight loss (about 4-5 pounds a month on average). I buy Designer Whey brand chocolate and vanilla (only 2 g carbs) and it does not cause cravings at all for me. It is good enough you can just blend it with water!

Another great high protein/fiber snack is (this really surprised me) are some of the Atkins bars! They have NO sugar in them--the blueberry muffin and cinnamon bun ones are the best IMO...I didn't care for the taste of the others so much. I always keep a bar in my gym bag and purse for a snack.

I also don't eat any carbs 4 hours before bedtime, only protein snacks and that too has really helped me a lot.

I mentioned that I was losing 4-5 pounds a month and that is with weight lifting 3 times a week so I am probably losing a lot more fat than the scale is showing, I have gone down 2 pants sizes! I am losing about 1 pants size a month actually. Increasing my protein and non-starchy veggies and limiting my carbs (I don't go without them, I eat oatmeal with pb every morning for breakfast) and no sugar, gosh I am feel just SO GOOD and my depression has lifted!

Anyways, just wanted to share some of my sucess! This is a great thread so I hope you dont mind if I stick around!


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

{{{*Jane*}}} I am so sorry your DH is not more understanding.

My DH is actually eating up a lot of the food I am choosing not to eat anymore, which is a big help to me. I told him that I'd like not to buy certain things anymore and he's fine with it. He's so laid back he'll eat anything as long as it's recognizable as food to him.

Today has been good. I am craving carrot cake and I am thinking about making a small one this weekend to take to a study group. I'll make it was maple syrup, which is within my refined sugar-free guidelines.

*Marilyn* I like Designer Whey too. I've not had it in a while but I remember it being good. FWIW, I actually like a carb/fat right before bed (from DeMaisons' _Sugar Addict Recovery_ book) because it helps with serotonin levels. Also, I have given Splenda up completely as it gave me headaches, digestive problems and increased my cravings for sweets; IIRC Atkins products use Splenda/sucralose.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey everybody - I'm late to check in this month - and what a surprise to find my banana-oatmeal cookie recipe posted by roses1001! I make it for all my book signings and it is always a big hit.

Anyway - here is my "better than ice cream recipe" - rich and creamy with no sugar:

Better Than Ice Cream

1/2 cup nuts (almonds, walnuts, pecans, etc.) (optional)
1 cup frozen sliced bananas
1 cup diced peaches or frozen berries
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 to 1/2 cup milk (dairy or nondairy)

Place nuts in food processor and pulse until coarsely chopped. Add bananas and berries or peaches. Pulse until fruit is coarsely chopped. Add milk a little at a time through top of processor, and puree until creamy.

Makes 4 servings

Note: This is best eaten right after it is made. If you want to save it for later, place in individual containers and leave at room temperature about 10 minutes before eating.

Variation

Better Than Frozen Yogurt: Substitute plain or flavored yogurt (dairy or nondairy) for milk.

Freezing Fruit

Frozen fruit is essential for sorbets and Better Than Ice Cream, and makes smoothies cold and thick. Freezing is a great way to use up ripe fruit that might otherwise go bad. Frozen fruit keeps for months, so buy extra fruit in season and freeze it so you'll always be ready to make smoothies or sorbets.

Start the preparation and freezing process at least six hours before you are planning to use the fruit.

Apricot, Nectarine, Peach: Remove pit and slice.
Banana: Peel and slice.
Strawberries: Wash, hull, and leave whole.
Berries: Wash and leave whole.
Mango: Remove peel and pit. Cut into chunks.
Melon, Papaya: Remove peel, seeds, and pulp. Cut into chunks,
Pineapple: Remove peel and core. Cut into chunks. For canned pineapple chunks, drain and freeze.

Prepare fruit as suggested above. Lay fruit on baking sheet and place in freezer until completely frozen (1 to 2 hours). Remove fruit from pan. Store in freezer bags or containers.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Thank you Cathe!!!!
You are so wonderful to share your knowledge.....


----------



## marilynmama (Oct 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selu Gigage*

*Marilyn* I like Designer Whey too. Also, I have given Splenda up completely as it gave me headaches, digestive problems and increased my cravings for sweets; IIRC Atkins products use Splenda/sucralose.

I can not use Splenda or any artificial sweetners either. The Atkins bars do NOT have any artificial sugar (Splenda or otherwise) in them; I have no idea about their other products as I don't use them. I don't do the Atkins diet at all, I just like some of the bars (I don't do any "diets"). I've searched high and low and it seems that every protein bar on the market has tons of sugar in it. The Atkins bars are high in fiber as well. I think some of the flavors might have 1-2 g of sugar alcohols which I stay away from those as well, the 2 flavors I buy don't include those.

Anyways, I am with ya on the Splenda. I was using it, but all it did was make my blood sugar drop and I would be ravenous for something else w/in an hour or it would spark sugar cravings! Plus I noticed every single time I used even just 1 package of Splenda I would get a headache...no thanks. The Designer Whey is yummy ya'll and it's such an easy and yummy way to get more protein, especially after a workout (it actually helps prevent muscle soreness).


----------



## mamade2 (May 8, 2005)

Hello! I'm new to MDC but just had to check out this thread. I have been going around the sugar issue for awhile now but haven't yet taken the plunge to go sugar-free. I am much more aware of how much I'm eating though, and I'm trying to cut down. So maybe this thread will help inspire me to go all the way!


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

Okay I'm afraid to even type here....I have tried and failed so many times to go sugar free. At this point I don't even have the confidence that I can do it. I started trying in Jan.

so here are some questions for you all...what is a typical day of eating for you? How do you do this on a limited budget? I can't afford unusual sweeteners/oils/etc.

What is off limits? I had cut most of the crap out but still allowed myself a teaspoon of sugar in my coffee - in reading the posts it sounds like even that is enough to trigger/maintain a craving/binge.

My diet is out of control.


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

*Marilyn*







sounds like the bars are a good deal! The Splenda stuff is tricky, so many people I know seem to think it's the answer to sweetening stuff without any price, but the more I researched the more I realized the price is too high.

*Babybugmama* I'd say take it one day at a time and make small changes that you can live with overall. I am working on becoming refined sugar-free after finally becoming artificial sweetener-free. It's always a process, with some steps up and some steps back. Personally, I think a tsp of sugar in coffee is fine, but I would definitely make it rapadura or sucanat (each can usually be found in bulk bins at HFS for a fair price). I eat a whole foods diet composed of simple foods; I eat a lot of eggs, oatmeal, bulgur, barley, seasonal fruits and vegetables, legumes and I splurge on organic dairy and nut butters. I also use stevia and sucanat which can be expensive so I use sparingly.

*Cathe* the whole fruit ice cream looks incredible! I bet it's just perfect in a Vitamix.

_Update for me_: I ended up having about 3-4 bites of carrot cake from the local bakery. DH surprised me with it at the end of the evening. It was good, but too sweet and too dry. I'd rather make my own. I also had 2 squares of Green & Black's Maya Gold chocolate. If one is still allowing bits of chocolate made with organic cane sugar, I highly recommend this one. It does not trigger me at all, because it's not all that sweet and the spicy orange is a nice foil to the sugar that is used.


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

I guess I'm behind on my healthy eating...can you tell me more about *rapadura or sucanat* ?

Thanks


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babybugmama*
I guess I'm behind on my healthy eating...can you tell me more about *rapadura or sucanat* ?

Rapadura organic sugar is the perfect unbleached, unrefined sweetener to use in place of refined sugars. Made on two sustainable Brazilian family farms, it is the only sugar where the sugar stream is not separated from the molasses - this helps it to retain most of its essential nutrients, vitamins and minerals. Its unique processing gives it a mild, caramel-like flavor which is superb for baking and sweetening food and drinks.

Sucanat (Sugar Cane Natural) is sugar in its most natural form. It is extracted from the sugar cane and the freshly squeezed juice is evaporated by a special Swiss process. Only the water is removed. This process preserves all of the molasses. Sucanat is organically grown with no added preservatives and additives.

HTH!


----------



## Melis (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello Ladies









Cathe-it's so good to hear from you! As always, thanks so much for your generous recipe sharing!

Regarding sucanat and rapadura...is one more healthful than the other? Should these natural sugars be used in moderation or is it best to avoid them as well? Questions, questions! Please share your thoughts!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

About the ice cream recipe - I don't have a vitamix but I'm sure it would work in one. I just make it in my food processor.

About sucanat and rapadura - rapadura is the only sugar where the molasses is not removed in the processing so it is more mineral rich and less processed than other sugars. The benefits of using rapadura or sucanat as opposed to white sugar is that white sugar leaches the minerals out of your body as it tries to metabolize itself. Blood sugar reactions however are pretty similar so if you are having sugar problems - you really don't want to use any of them. THe only sugars that have a lower glycemic index are brown rice syrup and agave nectar.

If you can't afford alternative sweeteners, I understand. I think the thing to do is just use less of whatever sweetener you do use. When I bake a recipe from a cookbook - I use only 1/2 the sugar they call for and in most cases the recipe is still plenty sweet. I like to use good quality ingredients - real butter, good bittersweet chocolate, etc. and taste my food rather than cover up the taste of low quality ingredients with a bunch of sugar. For example, I have an ice cream maker and I use organic cream, real fruit, organic vanilla and half the sugar the recipe calls for and it's awesome - you really taste the flavor of the cream and fruit - I make it often for visitors and no one has ever said it wasn't sweet enough.

Another part of cutting down on sugar is not to eat storebought sweets - even health food store stuff - they are just loaded with sugar to cover up the fact that they have no flavor. So bake your own cookies, eat a few and then freeze the rest. The couple you eat will satisfy your sweet craving and then the next time a craving hits, you have a treat already made in the freezer so you won't go for premade stuff. In "French Women Don't Get Fat", the author said how the first few bites of something are the best - and that is so true for sweets. Just eat enough to satisfy that craving and then stop (I know, easier said than done).


----------



## vegmom (Jul 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackieg213*
MamaE
I have a fasting that I have done for cleansing and detoxification and I have found it to work extremely well for candida.
If interested let me know....it is LONG....so I may just copy it and mail it to you...if you like.









Is this ok if you are breastfeeding? I have chronic candida (for about 10years). I am about 90%sugar free. I can go for weeks without any sweet stuff and then fall off my rocker and binge. Then it takes a while for me to get back on it again. By that time my symptoms get realy bad.

I do the low carb thing. Minimize my fruit (I can binge on fruit and feel like i am in chocolate heaven!). Eat yogurt everyday.

I am afraid of taking any herbal anti-yeast concoctions as i don't know if they are safe to take while BF'ing. I have taken probiotic supplements which don't seem to work. I am taking 3 tablespoons of coconut oil every day (i find this to be the most helpful).

Tried making my own yogurt and failed miserably.

I wonder if there is a chronic candida support thread in H&H. If not i will start one.

Feeling a bit helpless here. I have been doing no/low sugar thing for almost 3years.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

For MamaE and Vegmom re: anti candida diet.

I think the cornerstone is homemade yogurt or kefir everyday. (Vegmom, kefr is sooo easy, I'm sure you'll get the hang of it.) There's something about fresh probiotics, consumed right after they are "born" that are so powerful. I notice a tremendous difference that taking tons of acidophilus pills didn't do.

There are some food lists at
www.wholeapproach.com
www.yeastconnection.com

www.bodyecologydiet.com principles are great too. We eat too many acid forming foods, we need more alkaline to balance our diets.

Right now, if I eat bread, it is yeast free French Meadow (esp. their European sourdough). Coconut oil, garlic, vitamin C, and psyllium are all very helpful and great while bf'ing.

Since my diet has been so good for over a year, I started wondering why I still was so sensitive to carbs... this has led me to have my mercury fillings replaced safely by a holistic dentist. I'm hoping this is the final solution for the yeast problem.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babybugmama*
I have tried and failed so many times to go sugar free. At this point I don't even have the confidence that I can do it. I started trying in Jan.

Ditto, ditto, and ditto. Trying since Jan, haven't done it yet, but still trying - also still wondering if it's possible or practical. I'm a one day at a timer right now. Since all the changes I have made in my diet have been very gradual over the last 5 years, and they did eventually "take," I am hoping the same is true of giving up sugar.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babybugmama*
so here are some questions for you all...what is a typical day of eating for you? How do you do this on a limited budget? I can't afford unusual sweeteners/oils/etc.

Hmm, haven't priced out this diet versus our old ways, but when I am not buying treats (like ice cream) and stuff to make treats (like organic sugars and flours and dark choclate), then I am forced to stick to the mainstays: fruit, veggies, proteins, whole grains (though I don't eat a lot of those, really). I think a sugar free diet could actually be cheaper than a sugar-laden diet, couldn't it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babybugmama*
What is off limits? I had cut most of the crap out but still allowed myself a teaspoon of sugar in my coffee - in reading the posts it sounds like even that is enough to trigger/maintain a craving/binge.

Seems like everyone here has a different idea of what is allowed. The only thing we all have in common is that we are trying to be refined sugar free. In my case, the natural sweeteners are too much to handle. I go nuts when any sweetener slips into my diet - cravings, bingeing, downhill from there. I am sincerely hoping that someday it won't be like this and that I'll be able to have a small bowl of ice cream occasionally and not wake up the next morning and decide I have to finish off the pint. I'm doing this cold turkey because "just a little bit" has never worked for me. It's a journey - one small step, OK - one eensy-weensy, teeny-tiny step at a time! You can do it if I can, trust me - I have always lived to eat!


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Welcome to all the newbies too! Wow - glad to see there are so many of us now - tons of support and I need it









JaneS - thanks for the links! I'll check them out. I was also wondering if a fast was safe as I am still nursing my 2 y.o.
I've also read about the mercury fillings but am afraid to have them removed while nursing. I did locate a dentist near me who does it with the correct protocol.

VegMom - I think there is a candida support thread in H&H. I should join too.


----------



## vegmom (Jul 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaE*
Seems like everyone here has a different idea of what is allowed. The only thing we all have in common is that we are trying to be refined sugar free. In my case, the natural sweeteners are too much to handle. I go nuts when any sweetener slips into my diet - cravings, bingeing, downhill from there. I am sincerely hoping that someday it won't be like this and that I'll be able to have a small bowl of ice cream occasionally and not wake up the next morning and decide I have to finish off the pint. I'm doing this cold turkey because "just a little bit" has never worked for me. It's a journey - one small step, OK - one eensy-weensy, teeny-tiny step at a time! You can do it if I can, trust me - I have always lived to eat!

Same here! Can't have honey, maple syrup. Although stevia was ok, but i never liked the aftertaste. Never tried xylotol and i don't do any artificial sweetners. Even super sweet fruit like watermelon can cause me to think of chocolate bars and cookies.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

I only use the liquid asidopholus, it seems to work better. Also remember that grains break down in your body as sugar, so you may need to only eat a diet of vegies, fish, and meat for ahwhile. Then gradually re-introduce fruit.

I feel like I fell of the no sugar wagon yesterday, even though all I had was dates and a slice of homemade stone ground wheat bread. What I freak am I???


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

MamaE said:


> I've also read about the mercury fillings but am afraid to have them removed while nursing. I did locate a dentist near me who does it with the correct protocol.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ok clue in the clueless. I know mercury fillings are bad, but I did not know there was a protocal for having them removed. And why not during nursing? Isn't better to get them out asap? I have quite a few I want removed.


----------



## marilynmama (Oct 20, 2003)

Does rapadura cause the same cravings as regular sugar for most of you, or not? I bought some (gee whiz it's expensive) but haven't tried any of it yet. Does it have a funny taste or anything?


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005*
I only use the liquid asidopholus, it seems to work better. Also remember that grains break down in your body as sugar, so you may need to only eat a diet of vegies, fish, and meat for ahwhile. Then gradually re-introduce fruit.

I feel like I fell of the no sugar wagon yesterday, even though all I had was dates and a slice of homemade stone ground wheat bread. What I freak am I???









If you're a freak, then so am I. I made Cathe's oatmeal banana cookies last night and ate a ton - feeling totally off the wagon today even though, technically, I'm not.

OK, now let's talk mercury fillings. I bet JaneS can help us out more here, but this is what I've read. They act like a continual dose of antibiotics in your body, thereby killing the beneficial bacteria and fostering yeast growth. (I'm sure this depends on how many you have, too. I have only 3.) As for getting them removed, I am scared because it's sort of like lead paint - once you start messing with it, more gets released into your system. That's why they have a protocol, though I forget what it is now. Don't just let any old dentist do it! Check out this site for more info and to find a qualified dentist. http://www.iaomt.org/ I also learned a lot from lurking in the dental forum here. Before lurking there, I never knew fillings were a problem.









My current thinking is that even though I know it's leaching into my system as I nurse, wouldn't it be worse to have them removed and have a *ton* leach into my system at once? Maybe my logic is off. Maybe Jane can help us!

MarilynMama - Rapadura and Sucanat are the same thing. I called the one of the manufacturers of sucanat to check. Both are evaporated cane juice w/o the molasses removed - both have a mineral content (iron and calcium) and thus slow down the sugar uptake as well as offset the negative effects of consuming sugar (I'm thinking of how sugar strips your body of nutrients - these are slightly better in that dept.). Sucanat is cheaper (I know, I think Rapadura is some kind of racket - I won't buy it anymore!) and you can buy sucanat in bulk - even cheaper still. The taste of both is very molasses-y, but super yummy, just the same. You get used to it - it's sort of like a *super* dark brown sugar taste.









Sadly, though, for me, major cravings... I don;t think I can do cane sugar of any kind at all.

OK, ladies, gotta get off this darn computer now or I'll have to start a thread titled "MDC-free or trying to be?"!!!!


----------



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi everyone! I really hope you ladies don't mind me joining in. I'm so glad this thread is here - it's just what I need. I love sugar. I eat so much sugar on a daily basis that I need to join sugarholics anonymous or something. :LOL I'd really like to change that, though, and I hope this thread can help me accomplish that. I'm not expecting to go completely sugar free just yet - I don't think my body and cravings could handle that right now, but I'd like to cut down my sugar intake to a very bare minimum.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

I apologize for not being well-behaved in my last few posts here. i will work on my "mouth".....









Lots of great info here in the last day or so....I gotta go back and read some of them again.

Thanks!!!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

First of all, sorry for the thread hijack!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaE*
OK, now let's talk mercury fillings. I bet JaneS can help us out more here, but this is what I've read. They act like a continual dose of antibiotics in your body, thereby killing the beneficial bacteria and fostering yeast growth. (I'm sure this depends on how many you have, too. I have only 3.) As for getting them removed, I am scared because it's sort of like lead paint - once you start messing with it, more gets released into your system. That's why they have a protocol, though I forget what it is now. Don't just let any old dentist do it! Check out this site for more info and to find a qualified dentist. http://www.iaomt.org/ I also learned a lot from lurking in the dental forum here. Before lurking there, I never knew fillings were a problem.









My current thinking is that even though I know it's leaching into my system as I nurse, wouldn't it be worse to have them removed and have a *ton* leach into my system at once? Maybe my logic is off. Maybe Jane can help us!

See this thread:
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=241750
And here:
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=273106

IAOMT is a great site. They developed the safe removal protocol which my dentist follows. The evidence on their site shows that a great deal of mercury is released from fillings on a daily basis, which not only effect your digestion , but are also deposited in your organs. Of course depending on the amount of fillings you have and their condition. And whether you drink hot liquids or chew gum, both of which increase mercury vapor dramatically!







Who knows this stuff! Freaks me out how much I didn't know before and how much mainstream medicine is so clueless.

My naturopath is not thrilled with my doing this. However, after extensive research and talking to my dentist, who is also a bf'ing mom, I decided to go ahead b/c I just felt it was the right thing to do. A number of my filling are old and cracked and need to be replaced.

My dentist works with a lot of very sick people, including autistic kids and she has always seen health improvements after removal. I trust her and we have talked about protecting myself and DS. She actually goes a bit further than the IAOMT protocol with a couple of things, so really doesn't think there is an increase. Plus the levels rapidly go down afterwards, so in the long run, there is less and less in your system than if you just did nothing.

I'm also going to see a new naturopath b/c I just don't think my current one was helpful (her solution to wean b/c it was BF'ing not mercury that was likely effecting my health kinda pissed me off frankly). I also don't think she was that knowledgable about the issue. I mostly need to know if DS needs chelation or some such thing. The evidence of how much mercury does accumulate in the body at IAOMT was very distressing to me.

After I started removal, I cut DS down from his usual 4-5x/day nursing to 1-2x without really much trouble. Mostly b/c he has been doing better at night and only waking up 1x, if that. I still nurse sometimes for a nap and if he wakes up in middle of night b/c those are the times that he needs me the most.

I just can't wean him now, you understand... it's like the worst ever catch 22... I feel like his sensitive digestion causes him problems with sleeping and behavior that can only be solved with nursing. I felt horrible about this for a long time, but feel much better now that I'm doing something about it. DS is really doing great, no evidence he is being effected at all, if anything, he is better than he has ever been. My theory is that if the worst case scenario of a temporary increase (see my links for studies) does happen he is getting less breastmilk from me right now than in the past anyways.

The protocol group numbers showing mercury in plasma and blood are impressively low:
_"The Hg-concentrations did not significantly increase in the two groups after amalgam removal. Six days after the removal the plasma mean concentration was significantly decreased at P level and ten days after the decrease was at a permanent P level. The mean Ery-Hg level was significantly decreased after eleven days (p), a level that remained stable for the rest of the year. The mean U-Hg level was significantly decreased one month after the removal and after six months the mean level was reduced with 80 % compared to the initial level in both groups. "_
http://www.amalgam.org/#anchor67129

And if you read the other studies where the protocol wasn't followed, plasma concentrations go up 3 - 4x.

I'm also on psyllium and chlorella and vitamin C and sulfur rich foods that all bind to mercury and carry out of system, which were not included in the study. And stuff that makes me extra regular several times a day too :LOL

Thank you for listening everyone.
I seem to be doing a LOT of emotional dumping in this thread!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaE*
OK, ladies, gotta get off this darn computer now or I'll have to start a thread titled "MDC-free or trying to be?"!!!!







































BTDT!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaE*
MarilynMama - Rapadura and Sucanat are the same thing. I called the one of the manufacturers of sucanat to check. Both are evaporated cane juice w/o the molasses removed - both have a mineral content (iron and calcium) and thus slow down the sugar uptake as well as offset the negative effects of consuming sugar (I'm thinking of how sugar strips your body of nutrients - these are slightly better in that dept.). Sucanat is cheaper (I know, I think Rapadura is some kind of racket - I won't buy it anymore!) and you can buy sucanat in bulk - even cheaper still. The taste of both is very molasses-y, but super yummy, just the same. You get used to it - it's sort of like a *super* dark brown sugar taste.









"Nourishing Traditions" says Sucanat is bad and has the nutrients removed? (compares to Florida crystals and turbinado sugar)


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS*
"Nourishing Traditions" says Sucanat is bad and has the nutrients removed? (compares to Florida crystals and turbinado sugar)

I know. I read that too, but I was questioning it because the 2 _look_ the same and since one is so much cheaper, I checked it out by calling Wholesome Sweeteners, makers of my organic sucanat. I asked _specifically_ if the molasses was ever removed and they told me no. I asked _specifically_ for mineral contents - I was given the figures. Have forgotten them now, but it's in another thread around here somewhere where someone has asked about the 2. I think sucanat claims to have a slightly lower mineral content, but it's really just sugar after all and I'm not looking to get my RDA of iron from Rapadura, iykwim!

And, thanks for all the info on mercury! I am going to check into it further now. I may call that dentist near me and set up a consultation. No chance you (and your dentist) are in the Chicago area, is there?

I'm sugar-free again today, but those cravings are not budging.







:


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

It really takes about 3 days of no sugar (no fruit juice, no sweeteners of any kind and no fruit) After tha you should be able to re-introduce the fruits and be fine.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

JaneS,

I'm in a similar situation as you.

My DH is a Type II diabetic and we've cleared the house of all processed sugar (kept honey, maple syrup, blackstrap molasses) and all corn syrup and sugar contained products.

He STILL eats junk at work and will order junk when we go out to eat. It's as if he doesn't care about his health at all.









I've been off processed foods, dairy and soy because of DD's sensitivities for months now.

I'm finding it very hard to kick the sugar habit (was MUCH easier to get off of white flour). I think I need to add in more fresh veggies and exercise.

--Kari


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

i had sugar whoops 2 days ago...i ate a piece of cobbler (that had VERY little sugar in it...) but after that i was like to h*ll with it!
and ate a small piece of red velvet cake...

i was in my old town where we used to live and every one's house where we went to visit they kept on offering me cake!!!!!

and after the wholesoem organic fruit cobbler, my mind and body had no resistence to the vlelvet cake...even though it had cream cheese icing and i have been not eating dairy for months now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and then yesterday i was low energy and mooody adn kept on thinking about sugar alllllllllllllllllllllllllll day
luckily my dh had the car that day, or i would have doen even worse

that is something for ME to remember, if i try adn trick myself into allowing a slip up, i try and say no big deal it is just a little cobbler, but i have to remember, for me it is the begining of the end, once i have a little taste of sugar i can not stop....it only gets worse

so i can't say, just today no sugar
b/c then the next day i will be a maniac and eat nothing but junk all day
while i feed my family brown rice tofu and greens....
i am a nut.


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

talk to me about fruit juice sweetened stuff or stuff that is sweetened with malted barley adn corn
or even just honey and maple syrup

what does NO sugar really mean to you?


----------



## Melis (Jan 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moma justice*
talk to me about fruit juice sweetened stuff or stuff that is sweetened with malted barley adn corn
or even just honey and maple syrup

what does NO sugar really mean to you?

This the first time I did a "quick reply" so I hope it works









It's a tough question. "I" think it depends on what the reasons for trying to abstain are. ie. weight loss, yeast, improve health...something to do!

I have endometriosis and have read a lot about it. Yeast seems very much related. I do suffer from mild depression (I think), but always question that because in some ways, doesn't everybody, depending on life situations (ie. sleep deprivation, lack of "me" time, poor health, financial woes)? I don't know...When I feel so powerless over what is happening with my mind/body, I find myself reaching for ways to have control over it. I am sooo interested in the food/body/mind connection, but I find it extremely overwhelming because I just don't know where to start. So before I go even further OT, I would say for me, I am just trying to eliminate refined sugars and CUT BACK on the natural sugars. I would be thrilled to see some mind/body improvement, but have yet to experience it. But, technically, I think NO SUGAR means NO SUGAR in any form. The fruit thing confuses me. FWIU, fruits can cause problems, especially with yeast related disorders, so it makes matters even more confusing for me because so many of these great new food revelations (well new to me, anyway) such as Eat to Live, encourage a diet consisting mainly of fruits and veggies.


----------



## Melis (Jan 27, 2005)

I hope you don't mind me calling on your expertise...you are sooo knowledgable. This is kind of OT, but related to fruit and the effects it can have on the body in the form of sugar. I recall that you had shared some information about your experience with eating a diet high in fruit and how it had led to a yeast overgrowth? Was this following a diet similar to Eat to Live? I spent some time reading through the Eat to Live thread and found it very interesting/appealing, but all the fruit threw up a red flag with the yeast issues and I wanted to e-mail you directly, but since this question came up, I thought it might be information that everyone could benefit from.

Does anyone else have experience with fruit causing problems or find that you experienced improved health by avoiding it altogether? I hope that made sense...


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

If you are trying to get off sugar, I would stop fruit as well. After a few weeks - or a month, you can add fruit back in - but I would limit it. One or two servings a day is plenty - you are better off eating more veggies.

Fruit normally isn't as much of a problem as sugar or juice because the fiber in the fruit helps to slow the absorption of sugar into your system so you don't get such a sugar rush. But if you have candida problems - the combination of sugar and mold in the fruit helps the yeast to grow.

I haven't read Eat to Live but years ago, I followed Fit for Life which recommended only fruit in the morning. Since I didn't eat any other sugar, I don't think that was so much the problem. My problem at that time is that I was eating almost all raw foods and not getting enough fat and protein so after a couple of years I was so skinny and started binging on sugar foods just to get enough calories - my whole system got seriously out of balance.


----------



## roses1001 (Jun 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cathe*
Hey everybody - I'm late to check in this month - and what a surprise to find my banana-oatmeal cookie recipe posted by roses1001! I make it for all my book signings and it is always a big hit.

I knew I got that recipe on MDC, but I couldn't remember exactly where or from who. Sorry for not giving you the credit.







They are so yummy, though! I'm definitely going to try your ice cream recipes, too! Thank you!


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

You get a little busy and forget to subscribe to the new month and before you know it there's 5 pages of stuff to read through...

Hello to all the new subscribers.

I've been doing pretty badly in general, but I'm gradually getting a better understanding of things. Like I'm really aware of my mood swings when I eat the tiniest bit of sugar. And I've had to accept that a little white flour is better than feeling hungry and giving it all up. And I'm going to have to limit the natural sweeteners a whole lot more than I thought - I was eating honey regularly, which usually led to a lot of white flour and then I'm constantly wanting something sweet. It's much easier just to stay away from it all, except that I still allow treats at the weekend.

There's some really great info here, thanks to everyone...


----------



## 4cornersmamma (Aug 29, 2004)

:


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok, another newbie joining in. I've been trying to go sugar-free since I was a teenager, and haven't done very well. Didn't help I married a junk-food sugar fean either, sigh. Well, I really woke up this week when I went to my latest OB appointment and found out I had gained 12 pounds in 2 weeks (I'm prego). Well, I know most of it was from a 2 week sugar binge (home-made cake, cookies, etc...). I've gone mostly sugar free for two days now (except for some cheereos and some of hubby's penut butter--mine is the sugar free kind). It is hard to keep plugging on when my hubby keeps bringing home doughnuts and candy bars....grrrrr. He's not supportive at all. Anyone else have to fight unsupportive family members?

Healthy anti-sugar vibes to all!

Oh yeah, and one thing that I've found to help when I am hungry and have a sugar craving is to have a bowl of plain yogurt with wheat germ or some sort of meaty sandwich.


----------



## vegmom (Jul 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moma justice*
talk to me about fruit juice sweetened stuff or stuff that is sweetened with malted barley adn corn
or even just honey and maple syrup

what does NO sugar really mean to you?

No sugar means eating no honey, corn syrop malted barley. Eating stuff that does not raise your insulin levels. So to me that also limits grains as well. And juice and limits fruit.

But thats me. I have serious candida issues.

ETA: I only had raisins and a bite of banana today. Yay!! I am getting ready to be totally sugar free. I have not found a replacement for my oatmeal yet.


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

i have serious freak out issues...
mood swings
i am trying to deal with the sugar thing
b/c i feel like it is a big source of my obvious problems (health and emotional) and will probably solve many other random issues that i have not even connected to my sugar problems
and can i just add that eating sugar
even just a little bit makes me so ill and crazy
yet i crave it
no sugar at all or white flour or fruit today
i did have some maple syrup, i guess i will ahve to give it up too
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
and today i felt on the verge of tears and snappy quite often
this is really hard for me.
ok that was a good vent
good luck

all my family is in AA and i have tried to use some of the same steps to help with my sugar thing...mostly the one day at a time
b/c the whole thought of an entire life time without choc cake makes me feel really crazy and really sad


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Well, mamas, I was not as sugar-free as I'd like to be. I had a bit of a freak out yesterday after learning that I would need a tooth pulled this AM so I had a bunch of sugar. Not the best choice considering, I most likely have the abscessed tooth due to excess sugar.

I am currently reading _If the Buddah Came to Dinner_, which includes a 6-21 day cleanse diet. I am thinking of doing it once the quarter ends for a short time. I need to get sugar-free and clean my liver in a big way.

It sounds like most are doing very well, hugs to us who are struggling.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Happy Sugar-Free Friday!!!









(I had some accidental sugar last night - in my potato chip dip. I'm not counting it and you can't make me!!! Yes, I binged on potato chips, too.







: Hey, there was Haagen Dazs in my freezer - it could have been much worse!)


----------



## marilynmama (Oct 20, 2003)

Some of you had mentioned this book/diet. I have been reading about it online and though it sounds healthy....all the fruit kinda worries me personally. Not that I think fruit is bad, but for *me* it doesn't keep me full and causes even more sugar cravings. What do you all think of this diet, anyone with sugar problems try it? I just worry what a high fruit diet would do to my blood sugar.

But I can eat most berries (since they are low glycemix) and not have the craving problems at all.


----------



## Melis (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello all








Hey Marilyn, I total understand your concern. I just wish someone would TELL ME what to eat and print off a list of the foods that are good for ME, you know? I am so confused most days I just don't know where to begin. Gosh, why does it have to be so hard? And it's not like we just have to worry about ourselves either. We have to take care of our DH's because they certainly are not going to (at least that's my case and a few others here I've seen) and we have to look out for our little ones. It's just soooo hard and I'm having a terrible week. The exact kind that sends me running for take-out and crap. And then creeps in the guilt. Sorry for the negative energy. I just really needed to rant and the 2 and 4 yo's just aren't going to cut me any slack today! ERRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

Marilyn- you could certainly substitute any veggies for fruit. you don't have to eat the fruit. i would note that the whole way of eating was originally designed for people with diabetes (i.e. people with serious sugar issues) so from what i recall, it really addresses those kinds of issues. as for cravings, i find that the thing on eat to live that most helps with all of my cravings are the nuts that i can eat. i think those are what keep me going. the fruit does not start refined sugar cravings for me, but then my cravings are really for starch and fat (refined grains and dairy), i think. like, i have never wanted to eat a piece of hard candy really. just doesn't appeal. things like donuts and cheese and ice cream appeal to me and feel good when i eat them (just not later...).

Melissa - sorry you're so frustrated. it can be tough with all of the family members. my dh and i just feed the kids and my dad mostly the entree and a few veggies and salad but make the entree only a tiny part of our meal. our meal will be mostly the veggies and salad instead. we do force dad and kid to have whole grains and lots of bean entrees. we also use some of the meat substitutes to cook, esp. quorn which is made from some kind of a fungus and is not a soy product.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melis*
...Gosh, why does it have to be so hard? And it's not like we just have to worry about ourselves either. We have to take care of our DH's because they certainly are not going to (at least that's my case and a few others here I've seen) and we have to look out for our little ones. It's just soooo hard and I'm having a terrible week. The exact kind that sends me running for take-out and crap. And then creeps in the guilt.

That hits the nail on the head for me. Not only do I take care of DD and DH (at least in terms of nutrition), but I have always used food to take care of myself. You know - had a bad day, eat some ice cream, feel better... It seems I feel the urge to do that even more as a mom because, well, I never do anything for myself, never have any time to myself. And yet now it's even more important that I get the junk out because I am nursing and also I need to model good eating habits for DD. In some ways, this makes it easier because I am very motivated to do this. But, still, there are days when nothing goes right and all I want is ice cream (that's exactly how my last sugar-free spell ended - at the end of a bad day). Sigh. I'm right there with ya!

On a motivating note... has anyone read Sugar Blues by William Dufty? I highly recommend it. Points out the evils of sugar in general and makes you want to clean out your pantry immediately.


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaE*
On a motivating note... has anyone read Sugar Blues by William Dufty? I highly recommend it. Points out the evils of sugar in general and makes you want to clean out your pantry immediately.

I read it a few years ago, very motivating.


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

feel free to skip this post...
but i have to coem here and say that despite a day of some depression and a lot of iritation,
I DID NOT EAT SUAGR!!!!
none, not even maple syrup or fruit.....
i forget how many days this is for me
i think almost 2 weeks
but i have had maple syrup for one week of that
and i slipped up one day this week
and fessed up here
i HAVE TO CHECK in or i start lying to myself that i can eat sugar and it is ok.
it is not
and to celebrate
i went jogging/fast walking tonight
and i loved it
i felt really lean and strong and light

and i have a few treats that i have discovered that i can get at the grocery store (my worst place of weakness)
dulce sea weed...just trust me it is soooooooooo yummy satisfying and energizing
and
i found this awesome fudgie brownie thing it only has:
crushed almonds, tahini, carob, cocunut and agarve nectur (whihc i think is safe right?)
anyway
i ate one and it was good.
so i am feeling proud and i am going to a wedding tomorrow and i know that if i did not check in with my successful day today, i might f up tomorrow
i also have been trying on my new bikini every day
that is very inspirational!

ps i am PMSing and that is my worst craving period of the month, so if i can make it a few more days, i will be home free!
gOOd luck everyone
stay strong!


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

: I am so pissed at myself ! I thought I was doing so great all sugar free and I screwed up today. I got my self one of those medderterainian salads from Wendy's , I thought o this is healthy right? WRONG! The freaking salad dressing has sugar in it.







Who the hell puts sugar in salad dressing! I know I should have read the ingriedeints, but I was dumb and didn't! So now here I am jonesing for Sugar, and I can have any! I feel like I did when I quit smoking! I am going nuts! Help me guys I need a pep talk, keep me away form the sugar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

moma justice - Go out and pick up some unsweeten weigh protein and drink a shake 2x's a day with 2tbs of Flax seed (milled) it will really help you feel better! It helps me! Oh and Borrage oil for the PMS, :LOL


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

:


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

*MJ* you're doing great! I concur with the whey protein powder suggestion with flax seed. I bought some Designer Whey yesterday and it's fab.

*Stacee* the amount of sugar in salad dressings is staggering! Even my beloved Annie's Naturals has sugar in them. Fast food places seem to be the worst offenders, as the ingredients are often poor so they cover the lack of taste with sugar and trans fats.

I am doing well. I had a major shopping trip yesterday and will finish up on Monday for supplements and the like. I am slowly but surely cutting all of the refined sugar out and using very little of the other types.


----------



## Melis (Jan 27, 2005)

Good Morning Gals









I just wanted to remind everyone, with all the "salad dressing talk", that Cathe posted a bunch of great salad dressing recipes on the April thread. A few of the other gals also made some great recommendations to try balsamic vinegar and olive oil, spices, etc. If I forgot to mention or give credit to anyone, I apologize in advance. I REALLY appreciated all of the ideas as I was stumped by the salad dressing sugar content. It's a bummer because, for me, the dressing is a HUGE salad attraction for me (along with CHEESE, which I'd love to eliminate from my diet altogether). I have a ton of the Seed of Change salad dressings and I love them, but once they are gone, I hope to "move on" to a homemade, sugarless, variety!


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Anyone interested in a menu or what-did-you-eat-today thread for sugar-free mamas? If so, here or another thread?


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Ooooh! Having a bad craving day. Just got home from work and had yummy crock pot roast with raw veggies and now I'm just wanting that baby ruth candy bar my hubby has in the snack jar......ggrrrrrrr! I feel like I could chew the wall right now!


----------



## mamade2 (May 8, 2005)

Okay, so I'm not going to actually go sugar-free until July, after I get back from a long vacation in June, but I am reading along trying to mentally prepare myself now. I am trying to be very conscious of the sugar I'm eating now, though.

I was wondering how big a difference in energy levels you all have noticed in going sugar-free. I used to have coke maybe a couple of times a week, never diet because I have read all sorts of terrible things about aspartame. But then I read about how bad sugar is for you, so I've switched to diet coke thinking that hey, if they're both bad, at least the diet stuff has no calories! Not the point, I know... I notice that when I do have a coke (diet or regular) I start craving it more and more in the following days. One problem is that I really need an energy boost in the afternoons, and I rely on the caffeine-- and in warmer weather, coffee isn't as appealing to me as a coke. But I know that it's terrible for you, with or without sugar, so I want to stop. I am kind of hoping that cutting out refined sugar and carbs will make me need that energy boost less, as I won't be so tired. Is that true for you all? Any more energy-boosting suggestions?


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Yes, IME, cutting out the refined sugars and grains gives me an enormous energy boost and also boosts my immune system.

Since you don't wanna go s-f until July, I think taking stock of what you're eating now and cutting back is a good plan.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

I hate my NIL, shes one of those, ohh sweetie have a slice of pie people, and she brought me chocolates and pie, and well I couldn't be rude, so I ate a piece of choclate and a sliver of pie







Now I am craving sugar like crazy again.

mamade2- exercise! I find that I have a lot more energy if I exercise once a day, even if its just taking amile walk.


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

another free day here
and everytrip to the grocery store gets easier and easier
and although i am some fruit here and there, i am not eating nothing but fruit...the last time i went sugar free i let myself eat as much fruit as i wanted
and i did not stay sugar free for long

i bought some carob powder at the store today, and i am going to try and make some kind of oat, carob, almond butter cookie thing...
since my dd has never had a real cookie SHE won't know the difference!
i'll let you ladies know how it goes.

so i have one question:
has anyone else had any weird detox symptoms?

i have a couple odd pimples (odd in that i never get pimples and these are on non oily parts of my face....)
and i don't want to gross people out so please skip if you can' handle a poop question
but,
i have been going #2 non stop for over a week
and now it is getting more and more thin.

i know i am eating way mor eveggies and not a lot of carbs (b/c i am doing th eno sugar, no dairy, no white flours combo)

or is my body just letting go off olllllllllllllllllllllllddddddddddddddd yucky stuff that sugar has kept inside me?

anyone else?

it is becoming almost funny, my dh is like, AGAIN????????

i have been getting thinner, i don't own a scale but my clothes tell me the loss.

AND
i have started craving meat for the first time in, well i guess i have never craved meat before
i have beena veggie for abotu 85% of my life,
but last night i would have killed for a good steak.
i still would happily eat one!
so i am trying to decide if i should try some meats or just up my tofu, beans and nuts?

any other veggies craving meat when sugar free?

mymidwife once told me when i was preg, that when i craved sugar, i should try and eat some protein first and see if that helped.

ok lots of questions and a little boasting!

i hope you all are doing well and avoiding the pie people!
love
s


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

i agree:i want to hear what you guys are eating in a day!

me
break fast: 1 glass of veggie juice (lake shore orgaini brand, it has like 12 kinds of veggies in it...pretty good) and 1/4 cup frozen blue berries (dd eats these while i make breakfast, and i eat her left overs! ps the frozen fruit is great for teeting toddlers and blueberries make a fab mess!) 2 scrambled eggs and grits (nothing else added and the eggs were cooked with olive oil)

lunch: roasted broccoli (cut into chunks and cooked in a baking dish coated with olive oil at around 400 till it is golden brown on the tips...it tastes like cady!) and a piece of spouted grain bread with almond butter

snack: coconut carob drop (that is all it is)
and a primal strip (shitaki mushroom jerky, spicey!)

dinner: salad (red lettuce, radishes, and red cabage, sunflower seeds, and dressing of seaseme oil and plum vineger YUM YUM) and pasta (white flour...kind, it was my big splurge of the day!)
with homemade sauce: tomatos, zuccini, squash, mushrooms, onion and raw garlic at the end.

i meant to have a bedtime snack of ricemilk with carob powder, but stayed here too long!

so what about a day in the life of another sugar free moma?


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

A high protein snack is a good energy booster in the afternoon. Try some yogurt, cottage cheese, hard boiled egg, nuts, rye crispbreads with peanut butter, hummus with carrot sticks, crackers and cheese, etc.


----------



## mamade2 (May 8, 2005)

Hmm, so exercise and protein for energy. Sounds good-- thanks!

Eariler someone asked about the book Sugar Blues. I haven't read that one but I do have "get the sugar out: 501 simple ways to get the sugar out of any diet" by Ann Lousie Gittleman and it has a lot of great tips and ideas. Every time I read the beginning (all about how terrible sugar is for you and why) I get re-motivated, though I still am holding off for awhile on making the big jump.


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

Wow. This thread is really great now. So interesting. So many great questions. I can't remember when I last had any sugar (only a couple of days) but I'm beginning to feel more like it's not a problem and that being sugar-free is becoming a way of life for me.

I managed a couple of whole months starting mid-Jan and then since Easter I've been doing OK. I'm not doing very well on the white-flour, though I've found a nice wholemeal bread to buy so at least if I get cravings I can have bread and butter and it doesn't set off my highs and lows.

I think it just takes time to make all the changes and giving up sugar is a huge change (at least for me as it was such a big part of my life). Each time I cheat I just treat it as a single occasion, not a full giving up.

My dh is not exactly supportive, but he mostly keeps his sugar out of our home and he tends to like different things from me so unless he brings me home M&M's it's not too bad!

For me, as long as I plan my meals and make sure I have plenty of food for meals, I can manage to avoid the worst. A friend of mine is doing the GI diet - (glycemic index) which cuts out refined wheat, sugar and other stuff. She says she loves it because she doesn't get cravings. She's losing lots of weight and reckons she can stick to it for ages...

I definitely go with the idea of one day at a time. I think I would find it harder if I thought I could NEVER have coke again. But "for the moment" it's fine.

I would love to see a what did you eat today thread for this.

Typically I eat oatmeal for breakfast (made with just water and salt, if you have enough salt (1 tsp /cup of oatmeal) it doesn't need sweetening. I have raw milk with it, cream if I'm lucky. Sometimes I have 2 boiled eggs and buttered toast instead.

I often have sandwiches for lunch because I'm not organised enough to have anything else, but this often leads to cravings.... leftovers are better.

If I get hungry in the afternoon I have bread and honey, but I am really trying not too have honey on a regular basis. My evening meal, I just try and make sure I eat plenty (I'm not usually that big an eater, but with dd nursing a lot at 18 months I get hungry...) and not white flour...


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

MamaE-so glad you started the thread--I was wondering where everyone was--I was expecting an e-mail but then realized if it's a NEW thread I'm not "subscribed" duh

Anyway --we've been struggling.









When we first quit we went 2 months w/ little problems but when we fell off the wagon it was soooo much harder to start again!

Our biggest challenge is ice cream! It's summer and ds LOVES ice cream and going out for a cone and to feed the resident duck is such a fun thing to do together.

I always find myself thinking "I deserve a treat" too-like someone else said---why do I think this?? ANyway my "treat" now is a smoothie and it really does satisfy my craving---for awhile









However, I find when I crave sugar and don't get it, I continue to eat and eat, trying to find something to satisfy me---ouch!


----------



## 4cornersmamma (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismommy*
Our biggest challenge is ice cream! It's summer and ds LOVES ice cream and going out for a cone and to feed the resident duck is such a fun thing to do together.

I always find myself thinking "I deserve a treat" too-like someone else said---why do I think this?? ANyway my "treat" now is a smoothie and it really does satisfy my craving---for awhile









However, I find when I crave sugar and don't get it, I continue to eat and eat, trying to find something to satisfy me---ouch!

what about making ice cream with maple syrup? that's what I make ice-cream with - I know it's not exactly sugar free but I think it's much better then using almost anything else. I don't know, maybe stevia will work.


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

IIRC Cathe has an all-fruit recipe for the FP or blender that looks incredible too.


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

I just bought Cathe's new cookbook-I definately need a food processor!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Today's Eats:

Pre Bfast: Kefir with stevia and alcohol free vanilla extract

Bfast: oatmeal soaked overnight in full fat coconut milk and a few tablespoons whey (a la Nourishing Traditions, makes it easy to digest, and less likely to ferment in stomach and feed yeast). Added crushed pineapple and stevia after cooking...sooooo good, like pina colada oatmeal!

Snack: (today was playgroup at our house, usually I don't AM snack) mango, cheese and tortilla chips/salsa.

Lunch: rice cake with almond butter (wasn't that hungry from all the snacking!)

Dinner: Lamb burger made with crushed garlic, jullienned zucchini/carrot/onion saute, long grain rice cooked in chicken stock.

Might have before bed: "Juice" made with a couple teaspoons sugar free cranberry juice with added stevia. More kefir.

This is not really a typical eating day. A little heavy on the grains, I think I will try not to have any tomorrow. Usually I only have one fruit.


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selu Gigage*
IIRC Cathe has an all-fruit recipe for the FP or blender that looks incredible too.

If anyone wasn't sure, I tried it last night (with strawberries) and it was AMAZING. So good!!!


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Hi all! Just checking in. I've got a lot going on this week, but I'm still sugar free. I've been sugar free so long now that I've lost track of what day this is. I do feel good, but I need to exercise more now. I know that would help me get off this plateau. The biggest difference for me - fewer mood swings.

Some treat ideas: unsweetened carob chips, a carob shake with banana, some kind of milk, and carob powder.

It does get easier every day, for those of you just beginning. And, this being my umpteenth time giving up sugar, it gets easier each time. :LOL If it's so easy, why do I have to keep giving it up?????? Sigh.

For me, cravings are low when I eat lots of protein and lots of fat. I also try to eat the protein first with each meal and snack.

I love the idea of a "what did you eat today" thread. If someone else starts it, I'm in. If nothing else, perusing the thread could provide us with an instant menu on a day when we're struggling.

Happy sugar-freeness!


----------



## 4cornersmamma (Aug 29, 2004)

OMGosh! (I am a NT'er) I will have to try oatmeal with coconut milk like that! It sounds incredible!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS*
Today's Eats:

Pre Bfast: Kefir with stevia and alcohol free vanilla extract

Bfast: oatmeal soaked overnight in full fat coconut milk and a few tablespoons whey (a la Nourishing Traditions, makes it easy to digest, and less likely to ferment in stomach and feed yeast). Added crushed pineapple and stevia after cooking...sooooo good, like pina colada oatmeal!

Snack: (today was playgroup at our house, usually I don't AM snack) mango, cheese and tortilla chips/salsa.

Lunch: rice cake with almond butter (wasn't that hungry from all the snacking!)

Dinner: Lamb burger made with crushed garlic, jullienned zucchini/carrot/onion saute, long grain rice cooked in chicken stock.

Might have before bed: "Juice" made with a couple teaspoons sugar free cranberry juice with added stevia. More kefir.

This is not really a typical eating day. A little heavy on the grains, I think I will try not to have any tomorrow. Usually I only have one fruit.


----------



## mamade2 (May 8, 2005)

I was wondering if tahini is comparable in protein content to nut butters. Does anyone know? I love tahini on a rice cake for a snack, so I'm hoping it can also count as "protein." Though I did read that puffed rice has a glycemic index of over 100%. I'm not diabetic, so maybe I shouldn't worry, but I was surprised to see this.


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamade2*
I was wondering if tahini is comparable in protein content to nut butters. Does anyone know?

Tahini has about 3 g protein per tbsp versus 4 g per tbsp for almond butter, so I'd say they're comprable in that regard. I really like mixing tahini and nut butters, especially in cookies and oatmeal.


----------



## marilynmama (Oct 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamade2*
Though I did read that puffed rice has a glycemic index of over 100%. I'm not diabetic, so maybe I shouldn't worry, but I was surprised to see this.

Yes, I think puffed rice/rice cakes are one of the worse things to eat glycemically and that affects everyone, not just diabetics. Putting the nut butter on it that has fat and protein does help, though its still very high GI.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Hey ladies, we've almost made it through another sugar-free week together - hooray!

And, today is my 2 week anniversary!









Sorry, not trying to brag, just can't believe I made it this far! Things weren't looking this good at the beginning but by now, my cravings are mostly gone. That is a wonderful feeling. When I'm on sugar, I am totally driven by food. It's so liberating to have control back over my life and daily activites. And, my pants fit again - not all of them, but most of them.


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

:

I told myself I wasn't allowed to post again until I made it all the way through Day 1, but I just finished reading all 7 pages and couldn't resist saying "Hi". Hopefully I'll be re-joining you all tomorrow!


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

i am having a hard day....
i am laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate for my period and it is like an endless stream of pms
i took a preg test this morning and it was neg...and i guess that made me feel sad...even though i was not trying or anything.

my dad's cancer is back

and i am just feeling down

this is hard

i actualy had a half teaspoon o fhoney today, whihc in itself is not the big deal

it is my feelings of saddness and reckless abandon that i feel when i start treating myself with sugar...

everyday i have been mixing up
almond butter, tahini, a little coconut, carob powder, oats, and a little rice milk and eating it with a spoon....
it is like cookie dough!
and totally gives me the protein fix i need in the late afternoon

well today i felt so sad that i added in the honey.....

i just wanted to be sweet to myself

but i need to end it there b/c it is such a downward spiral once i start making excpetions

and i was totally to the point of no more cravings etc and felt more energized etc...

but this morning i felt fat and just yuck

oh well

i am still sugar free

and everything will ease up here soon, it is just cycling through me right now.

keep it up ladies.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm sorry your having a bad day chicky.








I have to swear by the whey protien shakes, folic acid, and nicin I take, It has literally cured my depression! Since your not preggers you could take 5HTP too.

I hope your day goes better!


----------



## Melis (Jan 27, 2005)

Chin up Moma Justice








You are doing great!









Goddess 3 2005 - can you give specifics on your "depression remedy"? Have you mentioned it previously? I will try anything to help fight off the blues! Well...not anything...you know what I mean!









Hope everyone is well


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Good morning! I'm back and excited to be sugar-free again! Yesterday was Day 1. I'm embarrassed that it took me three weeks of false starts







: to make it through day 1, but I did it! Now I feel like the hard part is over. Amazingly, I already feel better physically.

Moma Justice, hang in there. Sorry you had a rough day yesterday. Today is a new day! Hope it will be better for you.

I ordered Cathe's cookbook yesterday and I'm excited to get it! Anyone made any more sugar-free recipe discoveries lately?

As someone else suggested, I would also love to see a "Sugar-Free Mamas, what's for dinner?" type of thread like the veggie mamas have. That's a great idea!


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

Aiti - thank you for posting that it took you 3 weeks to get there. This is where I'm at...I keep trying and failing. I make it about 1/2 a day and then fall off the wagon.


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

Moma Justice


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moma justice*
i have started craving meat for the first time in, well i guess i have never craved meat before
i have beena veggie for abotu 85% of my life,
but last night i would have killed for a good steak.
i still would happily eat one!
so i am trying to decide if i should try some meats or just up my tofu, beans and nuts?

any other veggies craving meat when sugar free?


I'm not a true vegetarian, but I have gone through vegetarian "stages". I do find myself needing to eat a lot more meat, eggs etc. when I am sugar-free. I don't understand why that is? I'm a little concerned the health implications of increasing my meat intake, but I also do believe that cravings are the body's way of telling us what we need.


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babybugmama*
Aiti - thank you for posting that it took you 3 weeks to get there. This is where I'm at...I keep trying and failing. I make it about 1/2 a day and then fall off the wagon.


















It is so hard to get through that first day when you've been off the wagon. What did it for me this time was to throw away most of the sugared stuff in the house. The only things I kept were things that don't tempt me. I hated feeling wasteful, but I felt like I had to do it. It worked.
I also ate a big breakfast yesterday of eggs scrambled in butter and olive oil, whole wheat toast spread with butter, some fruit and a glass of milk. Helped me to get the day started feeling satisfied.
Hang in there!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melis*
I will try anything to help fight off the blues!

Are you taking cod liver or fish oil? I would work up to a tablespoon a day

Great article on fish oil and brain function:
http://www.doctormurray.com/newsletter/1-22-2003.htm


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I have read that sometimes a sugar craving is because you are not getting enough protein so it would make sense that when you stopped eating sugar, your body would want protein. If you don't want to eat meat, try a really hearty bean dish like chili or bean burgers.

Also, it is really important to get some good protein at breakfast - eggs, like Aiti are excellent or scrambled tofu if you don't eat eggs. Also cottage cheese, yogurt, etc.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melis*

Goddess 3 2005 - can you give specifics on your "depression remedy"?









Ok my dad is a naturopath this is what he told me to do.

Whey Protien (make sure it is unsweetened) 2xs a day W. 2 tbps of milled flax seeds.
Folic Acid 2xs a day
Nicainamide(make sure this is non-flush or you'll regret it, :LOL )
5 HTP 1x a day. (I did stop taking this because I noticed it made baby a little sleepy because I BF)

I also take

Milk Thistle for my liver
A very good multi viatmin
Pharmex fidh oils 2 gel caps 2xs a day ( mention the specific brand here becasue they put orange essentioal oils in this so you don't burp fish all day it is also very high quality)
Phosphatidyl Choline 2 caps 2x's a day

Make sure you refriderate the last 2 and the Flax seed.

Heres a great thing for sugar cravings, apple slices with almond butter, yummy!


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

thanks stacee!
is the whey protein dairy source?
where can i buy it (is it bulk? organic? etc)

and i am still going strong although i am still feeling fat, tired, and sad....
i just dont' understand where my period is?
i have been sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo reg my whole life and now this past couple months have been so off
/
it is making me feel so off overall

thanks fo rth ehugs, i need them!
and i am sending them out to you

being sugar free is something that i never thought i was strong nough to do and i used to get up every morning and say today i will be sugar free, adn before noon i was not every day
for years!!!!
til the last 2 weeks (going on three!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

my mom is coming to town this weekend and i am going to treat my self to a yoga class b/c of my babysitting chance!


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Heres a link that tells you about it, http://www.wheyoflife.org/ but yes it is from cows milk, so if your vegan it may be an issue.

I buy mine at the health food store, the brand I get is Naturade. Usually its in a oversized slimfast lookin container. It can get pricy at 18$ a can for about a weeks worth, but it so worth it. ;0)

HMM I would say the loss of period and depression could be from hormonal imbalences, Pick up some Borage oil capsules at the healthfood store too. They should help to get your period back on track.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Aiti - it's great to have you back here!

MomaJustice - hang in there. It sounds like you're doing great! You're doing something you never thought you could do before, so I think that's an awesome start. (I'm in the same boat - never believed I could be sugar free, but having done it in the past, I am doing it again, even though I get discouraged sometimes as to how long it will last. We need to take it ONE DAY AT A TIME!!!)

I agree with the protein thing - I try to eat a little with each snack/meal and I eat it first, before the carbs. As far as feeling down, I've had a few down days myself and then read that I need my carbs to keep seratonin levels up. Are you skimping on fruits and veggies? What about a few more of those a day? Couldn't hurt. Unless you think you are overdoing the carbs which would cause the opposite, I think - more sugar cravings, anyway. I'm going to try to add in some more fruits and see if that does it for me.

Goddess - thanks for that great info - wow, can i borrow your dad sometime? i'm so jealous that you have a naturopath in your family. I'm going to copy it into my planner and head to the health food store today.


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaE*
Aiti - it's great to have you back here!


Aw shucks.







It's great to be back!


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

Okay...it's nearing the end of the day...I've almost made it!!! But I'm going to a baseball game tonight....wish me luck


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Hey babybugmama, there should be plenty of sugar free options at the baseball game ... peanuts come to mind of course! Or maybe a soft pretzel? not sure if those are sugar free, but I think I'd consider them "close enough".
Have fun!


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaE*

Goddess - thanks for that great info - wow, can i borrow your dad sometime? i'm so jealous that you have a naturopath in your family. I'm going to copy it into my planner and head to the health food store today.









I love that my dad is a naturopath! Its so cool to just call him and ask questions. I just have to share a pic, he's holding my son.. http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...2563&members=1 Can you beleive he's almost 60!!







Its all about how you eat, he's pretty much sugar free, but he's a chocholic and will eat chocolate if you give it to him. :LOL I once got him a anatomicly correct choclate heart.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Your dad looks great at almost 60 - wow, that's incentive! Your little spaghetti face is adorable too









BabyBugMama, you go girl! How was the ballgame?


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi! I made it through another sugar-free day yesterday. Today is Day 3!


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

i am making a steak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i have been veggie my whole life pretty much

ate some meat in highschool.....

well right now i am making a t bone! i can not wait!

this will help me feel less depressed i just now it.

and i got my period....
ithink that my cycles are shifting to bleed on the full mooon and ovulate on the dark....which is backwards for how i have always done it
but my life is changing a lot right now....

ok sugar free....
and the cakes at the grocery store looked GROSS to me!
that is a good sign!
i love you guys


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

I was good at the game...didn't eat or drink anything! So far today okay. I did have honey on my bagel...I feel like that's cheating though. But I'm going to a birthday party this afternoon and I know they are going to have a ton of crap so I want to feel like I already got my *sweet.*


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moma justice*
i am making a steak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i have been veggie my whole life pretty much

ate some meat in highschool.....

well right now i am making a t bone! i can not wait!

this will help me feel less depressed i just now it.

and i got my period....
ithink that my cycles are shifting to bleed on the full mooon and ovulate on the dark....which is backwards for how i have always done it
but my life is changing a lot right now....

ok sugar free....
and the cakes at the grocery store looked GROSS to me!
that is a good sign!
i love you guys

Wheeee!
I am a former vegetarian too so I know exactly how you feel









Eat that saturated fat and feel good about it:
http://www.mercola.com/2004/sep/8/saturated_fat.htm


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Moma Justice, it sounds like you are feeling so much better! Glad to hear it.
Babybugmama, good job on handling the baseball game well.

Day 3 is complete! Whew


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Congrats, Aiti!


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

moma justice said:


> and i got my period....
> ithink that my cycles are shifting to bleed on the full mooon and ovulate on the dark....which is backwards for how i have always done it
> but my life is changing a lot right now....
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Stacee - you can do it! Your baby needs a healthy mama, above all. Besides, you've been inspiring me with all the changes you've made! Oh, I started the whey protein shakes - one of those filled me up all morning yesterday - wow!

Aiti - woo hoo!!!!!!! How do you feel?

BabyBugMama - you did it!

Being out and about is the hardest thing for me. I am going to need some serious help next weekend when I spend a few days at my IL's who are clueless about nutrition. MIL doesn't eat any fruit and loves iceburg lettuce. Most meals consist of an array of brown and white. Hamburgers from the local store, canned goods, white bread rolls from the store, storebought potato salads and coleslaw, pies, etc. Yuck. The issue isn't so much resisting the junk she puts out, it's more like, wth am I going to eat??? I guess I'll be packing a cooler.









Happy Sugar-Free weekend everybody!


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

MomaJustice - I had steak last night myself, after not eating beef for almost a year! It was







and I had been craving it, just like you. I was wondering if my iron levels were low... Hmm...


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

So I didn't quite make it through day 2, but I have an excuse. We celebrated my bday a few days early and dh had chocolate cake. But here's the wild thing...I got a raging headache after eating it!! I feel pretty sure it was linked and has given me the ability to ignore that cake sitting on the counter right now. I could never have done that before. Oh and I went to a bday party yesterday afternoon (not mine







) too and was able to refrain from sweet tea, cake, and some other sweets.


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi! Hope everyone is having a good day. I am going strong on day 4. I'm a bit concerned about tonight, though, as we have a neighborhood gathering at my house and there will be people bringing all kinds of stuff, including the same things that I threw away 4 days ago!
I'm going to try putting something out that I like and is sugar-free, and hopefully pick and choose from the rest.
More power to us all!


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Well, I survived the neighborhood gathering yesterday. I ate dinner, brushed and flossed my teeth beforehand and I actually was able to resist all the goodies!
Today is Day 5 for me. How's everyone doing?


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

You rock, Aiti! And you thought you couldn't do it!

I'm still here but I've been having really strong cravings the last few days. What's going on? I thought those little monkeys were gone by now! I've been eating more grains to compensate, even though I think I do better without many grains. Right now, I'm having a snack of carrot sticks, bitter chocolate bar, and peanut butter for dipping. Yum. I've also been doing the whey protein shakes. They seem to help. Just need to keep plugging away I guess.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

I am so glad the whey is helping! YEAY! Well I have progessed to walking 1 mile around the high school track across the street every day. I'm not loosing weight though, I think I need to cut the fruit out of my diet,







I was hoping I could have a little, but apparently any sugar dosen't work for me.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Ugh. I'm not losing weight anymore either. I'm back where I was though before the sugar bender, but not where I was last summer. I have 5 pounds to go and I can't seem to drop it. WTH? It thought it would be enough just to give up sugar. So, now, I'm miserable without my sugar and not losing weight anyway? What's the point? Oh, yeah, that nagging yeast... Darnit, I really should be on a full candida elmination diet. Am I? No, I can't seem to deprive myself any further. I want a chocolate chip cookie - whole wheat with sucanat and dark chocolate chips. But, I can't have it!


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Hello! I am here to confess. I had a planned bit of sugar today. I went out to dinner with my friends (monthly mom's night out) and I decided to have dessert. Now I have a headache, LOL. Anyway, it was planned and I am back sugar-free tomorrow.







Hope you are all doing well today.


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

Hi again. What a lot of posts to keep up with on this thread!

Aiti, it sounds like you are doing really well with the whole thing! congrats.

Moma Justice,







it sounds like a tough time for you, but I really admire you for sticking to the sugar-free thing, even if you're not getting exactly what you hoped for. Your body will appreciate it in the long term!

I was thinking I was doing really well because I'm finding it easier to resist "sweet" things and I hardly ever buy them myself any more. But when I calculated, I realise that I'm back at day 1 again! So I'm going to get some gold stars to put on my calendar and help me keep track of where I am.

Somehow, throwing out the second half of the bar of chocolate doesn't really seem like that much progress...







:

Anyway, I thought for a bit of extra help, I'd start that thread you've all been waiting for...(well maybe):

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...16#post3181016


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

Quotes form moma E
"I'm still here but I've been having really strong cravings the last few days. What's going on? I thought those little monkeys were gone by now!

Ugh. I'm not losing weight anymore either. I'm back where I was though before the sugar bender, but not where I was last summer. I have 5 pounds to go and I can't seem to drop it. WTH? It thought it would be enough just to give up sugar. So, now, I'm miserable without my sugar and not losing weight anyway? What's the point? Oh, yeah, that nagging yeast... Darnit, I really should be on a full candida elmination diet. Am I? No, I can't seem to deprive myself any further. I want a chocolate chip cookie - whole wheat with sucanat and dark chocolate chips. But, I can't have it! "

i feel you! moma e!

but don't lose hope!
if it weren't for you starting this thread, i would not be any where near sugar free right now and it has been so good (hard but good for me)

i felt so low and like it was not worth it last week when i was pms ing

i bought the steak and kept on trying to at least take a good walk everyday...and i got over the hump.

even though tonight i was dreaming about choc cake....i was able to really understand adn except that eating sugar makes me sick
it makes me feel sick and and crazy
it is not worth it.

and my body seemed to let go of a lot of fat these last couple days.
my period ended to day and i could tell a big difference in my whole body
i am thinner.

it not only shows in my clothes, but my cheek bones and are more pronounced etc.

and i wore my bikini to the pool yesterday for the first time! and a teen ager told me i was looking good.....

ohhhhhhhhhh yeah.
now i know a teenage boy would "do anything" he could get his hands on, but i still liked the compliment.

my mom has been in town for the last 4 days and she brought video footage of her last visit for us to watch.

back when i was at my worst of this awful sugar binge that i had this winter. and i could not believe how fat i was.

so all of those things are encouraging to me.

it may take time, it won't always be easy, but fo rme it is all or nothing.

i have to stay away from all sugar, or i am eating it like a pig every day!

thanks for all the hugs and i send them all back to you all. i think of you everyday and wish you lots of luck.

love
s

ps, since my sugar free-ness, my dh has been keeping his sugar at work, in his car, or in his backpack.
well he confessed to me that my whole sugar free kick has made him feel deprived and nervous about hsi own sugar rights and he has been binging on sugar really bad. eating way to many cookies everyday.

it made me feel good (he is always such a goodie goodie about things like that and i have no will power!) and i also was able to make the connection between his moddy behavior this month and the extra sugar.
he has been so rude and irritable this month and it has been so much harder for me to cope with it without my sugar fix. but turns out it is cuz he is having tooo much!
hahhaha!

i wrote too much again....it just makes me feel connected and keeps me focused!


----------



## BabyBumblebee (Mar 16, 2005)

*shamed* My name is Erika, and I am a sugar addict







:

I have to quit - and I have to do it now....

My body has become so accustomed to running on sugar that I crave it...and have absolutely no sense when it comes to setting limits. I know that this is not a healthy behaviour








and I feel so sad and powerless.

But I'm going to do it, starting now! I will break this habit! I have just emptied the house of all 'danger' foods....and tonight we'll be shopping more mindfully for groceries. Yay!

So, wish me luck...I will need it - but your stories are so inspiring, so thank you.

Off to have my first sugar-free day now....


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

Welcome babybumblebee and good luck!

I mostly managed to resist the birthday cake yesterday, which means that I only ate the two mouthfuls my dd generously spooned into my mouth (I was pretending to eat it so dh wouldn't get offended...).

So I'm back at day 1 again but it's going fine, except for being hungry.

I still haven't found any gold stars yet though.


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

welcome! babybumblebee!

it helps me so much to resist sugar when i remind myself that i WILL be posting on this thread everyday.....

it keeps me straight

another sugar free day enjoying a lunch of olives, YUMMY hummus, and bean sprouts.....

good luck everyone


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Welcome babybumblebee! Good luck on day 1. When you see how much better you feel without all the sugar, it will inspire you to keep going!


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Welcome! babybumblebee!!

I broke out in cold sweats for a week when I went sugar-free, it sucked! But I think I've finally evened out. I lost 5 lbs Yeay! I think packing up my house to move helps too!


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Ladies, the last few days have been very rough, but I knew I wanted to come back here and celebrate 3 weeks of total sugar-freeness!!!! So, here I am - 3 weeks off the junk and feeling good. I'd feel better if I had lost more weight, but at least I am not an out-of-control sugar freak all day long like I was when I started this thread. I am so much better able to control all my eating when I don't have sugar in my diet. I don't spend my entire day dreaming of what I can eat next and I don't wake up thinking of what I can eat and I don't go to bed with a tummy full of 1000 calories of ice cream. Big improvement in my life!









MomaJ, thanks for the support!


moma justice said:


> but don't lose hope!
> if it weren't for you starting this thread, i would not be any where near sugar free right now and it has been so good (hard but good for me)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyBumblebee*
*shamed* My name is Erika, and I am a sugar addict







:

I have to quit - and I have to do it now....

My body has become so accustomed to running on sugar that I crave it...and have absolutely no sense when it comes to setting limits. I know that this is not a healthy behaviour








and I feel so sad and powerless.

This was me, 3 weeks ago. You can do it, you can!!!!! There are lots of great tips here on this thread to get through the cravings, too.

Just a little something I used to get me through the last few days:
*Faux chocolate milk shake:*
carob powder
frozen banana
milk of your choice
a little ice to make it nice and frozen tasting

1/2 the banana made it plenty sweet for me. It really was like a chocolate milk shake, without the guilt!


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Congratulations on 3 weeks MamaE! Way to go!!


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

I've made it to day 2! It doesn't seem that great seeing as I managed two months back in Jan-March but I'm glad to be back on the wagon. Better go put a sticker on the calendar!


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Hooray, arcenciel!!! You can do it! By day 3, you won't even want to turn back. Hang in there!


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

another day here!!!!!!
i am at 3 weeks too
it has been quite intense...but at this point i am getting to do some emotional work

the cravings have died down (as in a i don;t think about eating sugar 1/2 time and feel like sh*t after a binge the other half of the time)

now i only crave it every other day and it is not that bad

so now i am getting to understand why did i have to eat so much sugar all the time anyway?
what is it (besides the physical addiction) that made those treats so important in my life?

for me, i felt like my ability to do anything spontaniously that felt fun and good and carefree adn was all about me was zilch
since the day my dd was born my dh has been workign 2 jobs, commuting, and a full time grad student who was on a scholarship that required him to keep a high gpa

i have no family in this state and i did not trust my dd with a babysitter, even another mom until recently

in other words, my whole life revolved around taking care of my household and my dd with no help ever from anyone

not an hour
not even a 15 minute break ever

and sugar treats were something i could count on to make me feel good
any time of day or night, they did not interfear with the care of my dd and they were not expensive

that is so sad but true.....

so now my husband has been out of school for 2 weeks, we have been inour new house/new city for a month
and i have been sugar free for a month

my life style will change, as dh will have more time to be with dd so i can take a yoga class or a walk if i want

any way refelction is agood thing when trying to overcome addiction.

that is what is going on for me

hummus is still my treat for the week
i love it

keep it up
ladies!

i send out skinnier hugs and almond butter flavored kisses!


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Another day here to


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Another sugar free day. This Thursday marks a month for me. Wow! I can't believe it. I've started exercising too, so that should help some of these last few pounds fall off. Anyone else just find it gets easier the longer you continue? I mean, eating sugar-free just feels like my new lifestyle now. I don't have to think about it nearly as much as I used to.

I did have some unintential sugar while we were staying at my ILs this weekend. I had to eat it though, couldn't be rude. It was in the meat MIL served. That woman has sugar in everything, I swear!! Brown-sugar ham, BBQ pork, her pre-made iced tea, yuck. I did manage to avoid all the baked goods, though.









June is just around the bend. Anyone up for another monthly thread?


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

Moma Justice, it's interesting to think about the why of it. For me, I was actually eating less since having the children - trying to set a good example - but yes, it was a way of being nice to myself that of course didn't take any extra effort. That I could fit into a busy day, that I could manage when I couldn't be bothered to do anything else....

I couldn't resist a milkshake at the school fête on Saturday so I'm only on day 3 today, but I resisted ice-creams...

MamaE, you're so lucky if you already feel you have changed your way of life. I feel I have so far to go.... although we never ate loads of pre-packed food and not much take-away, I guess I relied quite a lot on some things that come with sugar, and if you try not to lean too heavily on white flour it makes it hard to make all those changes. I quite often get to 5 o'clock and I don't know what I'm making for dinner. If you're trying to avoid sugar, it's useless to be unprepared like that - or at least it is for me! I can't even do pasta with a jar of sauce.... there is just so much to change.

But reading Sugar Blues is really motivating! Does anyone else have any other (more recent) books to recommend on sugar?

I'm certainly up for another month..


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi! I've been off the wagon the past couple of days but I am hopping back on! I'm up for a June thread too.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arcenciel*
MamaE, you're so lucky if you already feel you have changed your way of life.

Well, last time my "lifestyle change" only lasted 6 weeks, so we'll see how I do this time. :LOL I guess it's really too early to call. I just meant that after being sugar free for over 3 weeks now, it is more second nature than it was when I started. I mean, I don't have to think so much about what I can snack on and what I can and can't buy at the grocery store. YK?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arcenciel*
But reading Sugar Blues is really motivating! Does anyone else have any other (more recent) books to recommend on sugar?

I don't have any, but I would love to hear more recs! I always need the re-inspiration.

It's been a great month and a great thread. I'm looking forward to another sugar free month. I couldn't have gotten this far with out all the support I got here. And like MomaJ, just knowing I would have to check in here helped keep me on track. There was also a little added motivation from starting the thread. I mean, I couldn't very well *start* a sugar-free thread and then not do it, could I???


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arcenciel*
But reading Sugar Blues is really motivating! Does anyone else have any other (more recent) books to recommend on sugar?

Sugar Blues is definitely an interesting read, and a lot of what he says makes sense, but I'm not sure I believe all of his claims. For example, he basically says if you are sugar-free you can forgo the sunscreen and not worry. I, for one, am not gonna test that theory!
Nourishing Traditions has some interesting things to say about sugar, and about nutrition in general. I've been lurking on the NT thread from time to time also.

MamaE, you rock!







Thanks for keeping us going. You did a lot better than me this month, but I definitely benefitted from the thread and was sugar-free many more days than not, so I'm happy about that!

See you all in JUNE


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aiti*
Sugar Blues is definitely an interesting read, and a lot of what he says makes sense, but I'm not sure I believe all of his claims. For example, he basically says if you are sugar-free you can forgo the sunscreen and not worry. I, for one, am not gonna test that theory!
Nourishing Traditions has some interesting things to say about sugar, and about nutrition in general. I've been lurking on the NT thread from time to time also.

I had heard this about being sugar fee and not needing bug repellant (Mercola I think).

I have heard that its unhealthy vegetable oils and trans fats that make the skin more vulnerable to the sun (I think that was in NT).


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

daily check in!
i am amazed at myself...
even though i do long for sweets here and there
i feel stronger and better than ever
my moods have leveled out and i swear i have dropped a couple of sizes!

the extra tummy sag that i thought was just saggy skin, never gonna go away, turns out there was a lot of fat there too, b/c it has greatly reduced!
good news for me! (lol)

the thing that amazes ME about being sugar free (i also went dairy free and pretty much no white flours)
is that it forces me to only put healthy super nutritious whole food in my mouth.

i have cut out every thing bad, the only thing left is the good
at first it took some focused research (i had to read every lable of every food i owned and wanted to buy....)
and some creativity to replace a lot of foods and meals that i ate daily/weekly

but now i am enjoying pumpkin seeds as snacks
tons of different ways to mix beans and rice (i have gotten really good at indian type dahl mixes if anyone is interested!)
and about all the veggies i can put down

i wonder though if this will be a life long thing....i mean will there ever be choc fudge brownies in my future AGAIN!!!?????????????????//

anyone else just one day at a time?or are you thinking you should stop forever?
does your time outlook on it make a difference with your ability to not give up?

keep it up ladies
i think i will count june 1st as my one month mark!
yayayyayyayayya


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moma justice*
i wonder though if this will be a life long thing....i mean will there ever be choc fudge brownies in my future AGAIN!!!?????????????????//

anyone else just one day at a time?or are you thinking you should stop forever?
does your time outlook on it make a difference with your ability to not give up?

This hits the nail right on the head for me. This is exactly what I struggle with and why I keep going off the sugar-free wagon. I really need to hear everyone's take on this. One day at a time? Stop forever? How to think about this? Help!








By the way MomaJustice, you're doing so great. Proud of you!!


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

MomaJ, wow, you are doing great! And dairy free too - I'm impressed. I really should cut out or at least cut back my dairy, but haven't been able to get there yet... I relied a lot on dairy to get me through the cravings.

So, one day a time or forever? Hmm, that's an interesting question. I guess I am really one day a time still. I mean, it's second nature now but I can't imagine a life without ice cream or fudge or a milk chocolate bar. For me, I am trying to get to a point where my relationship with food isn't so warped. I mean I use it as a reward, I use it out of boredom, I use it to procrastinate, I use it to feel better, I use it to stuff feelings, etc... I am working hard at eating out of hunger only (this isn't going so well for me, but I keep trying!). I hope that one day after the dust settles and healthy food and eating out of hunger have become my way of life that I can have a treat once in a while. That it would be OK to walk to the ice cream store with DH and DD and have a scoop and not go on a crazy one month long sugar/carb binge. YK? Anyone else at this place with food? Anyone else dealt with it already?

See you all in June!!


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

MammaE-I right where you are--
My relationship with is a real struggle.
I had an eating disorder for YEARS and still eat too much when I am bored, upset, etc.
Eating no sugar definately makes me feel like I am healing my body though!


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaE*
I hope that one day after the dust settles and healthy food and eating out of hunger have become my way of life that I can have a treat once in a while. That it would be OK to walk to the ice cream store with DH and DD and have a scoop and not go on a crazy one month long sugar/carb binge. YK? Anyone else at this place with food?

Yep! That's me too. One of the main reasons I wanted tro go sugar-free was have some _control_ over the whole thing. It's so easy to get caught up in eating for no reason at all, instead of when you need nourishment. I would like the occasionaly treat, but right now I know I can't handle it







:

One thing I do want to stay away from is using food as a reward, for myself and my daughter. I know this really influenced the way I view food, and I want my daughter to eat to nourigh herself, not because she got an A or learned to tie her shoelaces.


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

i had eating disorders all thru my teens (did not eat anything for years)
early adult just ate like crazy for a year
then moved my obsessions into eating only organics and got a better balance
then pregnancy just made me sugar crazy
and then up till recetnly, like i said it was my coping with not having a life outside of dd and her needs (really no life at all)

i come from a family of drug addicts, alcoholics, and diabetics, and over eaters/emotional eaters.....(there is some genetic connection between these issues and sugar issues)

so i have a lot of genetic and observed behaviors to work thru....

plus i am small (like 5.1 feet tall) and so i can't gain any weight and still look ok, b/c i have no where to put....

liek today i ate 2 sandwihces for lunch (humus adn sprouts on live grain bread) but i was full after the first one...the other one was just b/c it tasted so good.....
but i had worked for hrs in the garden (tilling my hand) and i just wanted to eat it. even though i felt like i did not "need" it hunger wise

that is what has also been confusing, sometimes i have not been hungry but felt like i just needed more nutrtion....maybe i am just exp'ing a new cleaner version of hunger? i am still breastfeeding and since i am dairy and sugar free, sometimes i just feel like i need fat...so i eat nuts, and spread garlic infused olive oil on bread!

and for me: i take it one day at a time
but someday
when i am really clean and ok
i want to eat a brownie (or at least a bite of one)

but if i even entertain that thought a little too much then i inch closer to convincing myself that that day is today!

and then i am eating sugar 24/7 before i can blink my eyes


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

June thread:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...72#post3217772


----------

